#xubuntu 2009-12-28
<seeker> while runnig the instance using eucalyptus on Ubuntu, I am facing problem. Can some one help me in this?
<Guest98393> help me pleaseeeeee
<Guest98393> can someone tell me how to install themes on xubuntu 9.10
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<knome> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Guest98393> where is that ~/.themes/  ???
<knome> /home/yourusername/.themes
<Guest98393> i dont see any .themes
<knome> in thunar, press ctrl+h so you can see hidden files and folders (starting with .)
<knome> if you still don't see .themes, feel free to create that directory
<Guest98393> thanks
<knome> np
<Guest98393> help. how do i change the panel theme
<knome> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<Guest98393> thanks again
<knome> np
<genoobie> If I'm going to use xubuntu exclusively do I need a boot loader?
<knome> genoobie, it's not mandatory, but i wouldn't suggest ripping it off either
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> fair enough
<genoobie> I'm excited to start using xubuntu
<knome> genoobie, :) have fun
<genoobie> the thing that used to piss me off about linux was the software management aspect
<genoobie> I didn't feel like compiling something every time I wanted a bin
<knome> lol :)
<genoobie> I was okay with "non-optimized" software
<genoobie> anyhow
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> seems like the xubuntu install is taking some time
<knome> a bit
<Humbucker> :P Of course ubuntu is a big operating system
<knome> less than windows, though
<genoobie> well is xubuntu?
<genoobie> yeah, funny, they seem comparable in installation time
<knome> genoobie, xubuntu shares the base of ubuntu
<genoobie> I suppose I can strip it down afterward
<Humbucker> Yes, it is almost the same as ubuntu but without gnome.
<knome> genoobie, so yes, even xubuntu is partly "big"
<genoobie> I like the fact it detected the touchpoint mouse w/o trouble
<genoobie> hopefully it will do the same for the wireless card
<Humbucker> I dont have any experience with wireless & ubuntu :P
<Humbucker> But I think it should work
<genoobie> we'll see
<genoobie> even XP didn't like WPA in the beginning
<Humbucker> I managed to get it working on Arch and arch seems somewhat harder than ubuntu
<knome> everything is solvable. genoobie, did you try the livecd?
<genoobie> nah
<genoobie> I wanted to install it, I'm done with XP on this machine
<genoobie> too slow.  XP can run on 256MB ram, but it's a dog
<knome> BARK!
<Humbucker> xp isnt slow, itself ...
<Humbucker> Maybe your virus scanner xP
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> nah, no anti-vir
<genoobie> it's an old machine
<genoobie> I was debating whether or not to dump another $20 into it for more ram
<knome> $20 is a little.
<Guest56366> How do I restore the default settings in Xubuntu?
<knome> if you go up from 256, you will get *lots* more than worth $20 :)
<Guest56366> I messed up my desktop in installing themes help
<genoobie> but figured I would try xubuntu first and see if I can get some mileage with a PIII 800 / 256MB
<genoobie> yeah, but is it *really* worth it?
<Humbucker> xfce is much wuicker than gnome, believe me :P
<knome> genoobie, yes. :)
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> I'd only be going up to 512
<Humbucker> I like xfce very much
<knome> it is still worth it
<knome> genoobie, with 512 you can go few more releases ahead at least
<genoobie> I installed xfce on an old bsd system
<genoobie> hrm
<knome> Guest56366, what about going to the theme interface and restore the default theme? (albatross)
<Humbucker> What means hrm?? xP
<knome> Humbucker, "he remains mysterious"
<Guest56366> ok, theres one more problem
<knome> Guest56366, yup?
<Guest56366> MY PANELS ARE GONEE
<Guest56366> help
<knome> Guest56366, press alt+f2 and run "xfce4-panel"
<Guest56366> Thanks!
<knome> again, np.
<knome> genoobie, seriously, more ram NEVER hurts.
<genoobie> is 133 usually backward compatible with 100?
<knome> genoobie, i don't know. depends on the ram and also if the motherboard wants to play with both 100 and 133 at the same time, even if the other was "downgraded"
<knome> but then again, i'm no hardware expert :)
<knome> i just know how it accets usability, and between 256 and 512 there is quite a bit difference
<genoobie> well I'll see how it goes with 256
<genoobie> if it's a dog
<genoobie> then I'll consider 512
<Guest56366> whats the hotkey for restart?
<genoobie> I saw some on ebay for $10, but now I can't find it
<knome> Guest56366, there's no such key unless you specify one yourself, and i don't suggest that.
<knome> Guest56366, use the "action buttons" applet (an arrow + a door)
<knome> Guest56366, only takes 2 clicks
<genoobie> okay I'm looking for wireless settings
<knome> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genoobie> tx
<genoobie> knome, supposedly works out of the box...
<genoobie> but no lights are on the card...
<knome> genoobie, have you checked if it's enabled in the bios?
<genoobie> it's not a bios option
<knome> okay. is it a laptop?
<genoobie> yes
<knome> is the wlan adapter builtin?
<genoobie> it's a PCMCIA card calling for the acx driver
<knome> oh...
<genoobie> it appears to be
<genoobie> I mean the site calls it "out-of-the-box"
<knome> is there any buttons to enable/disable wlan?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> it's a separate PCMCIA card
<Humbucker> 0.o Doesn't ubuntu offer out-of-the-box wlan support??? With arch I could activate it in the installer :P
<Humbucker> That's strange in my opinion
<knome> Humbucker, it does, but there is problematic cards
<genoobie> I mean ordinarily the lcds are lit up on the card
<genoobie> Like i said, it's a ACX driver, and according to the page, I'll need ndiswrapper
<genoobie> for wpa support
<knome> oh, okay..
<genoobie> but the card is not responding
<knome> i have no experience on pcmcia wlan cards, sorry
<knome> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genoobie> s
<knome> hmm
<genoobie> s'ok
<knome> maybe just browse the forums
<genoobie> knome, do you have a link?
<genoobie> or a suggestion on how to get this stupid card to work?
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I'm stuck, I'll admit
<knome> genoobie, ubuntuforums.org
<knome> gonna get a few hours of sleep now ->
<samuels> hey guys. strange problem. i inserted a dvd which usually is fine in windows but here its mounting as a blank disk. its a data dvd.  i tried dmesg | tail and the output is exomount:segfault
<samuels> any ideas on whats happening?
<samuels> here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/348062/
<samuels> anyone??????
<_Pete_> is it burned overtime or something?
<_Pete_> line 8
<samuels> nope its got almost 200mb of blank space
<_Pete_> well if it only *usually* works in windows
<_Pete_> maybe there's really something wrong with disc/drive
<_Pete_> or both
<samuels> it does work in windows
<samuels> other dvd's are working fine so the drive is fine i suppose....
<samuels> if there is a problem with the disk will it mount as a blank or will it not mount at all????
<samuels> _pete_ ?
<_Pete_> no idea
<samuels> ok _Pete_ thank you for your time
<_Pete_> np
<hyatt> hi i'm using xfce 4.6.1 and want to use xfce4-globalmenu. in order to get rid of the gtk menus in the windows i wrote "export GTK_MODULES=gnome-globalmenu" into my .profile but after a relog nothing happened. any idea?
<jeremia> hi there
<jeremia> my i ask question about ubuntu laptop and problems with the keyboard
<_Pete_> !help ask
<_Pete_> or what it was
<Sysi> !ask
<_Pete_> just ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeremia> ok
<jeremia> sory
<jeremia> ia grrenorn on irc
<jeremia> the poblem i have since karmic my laptop keyboard doesent work well
<jeremia> i have to write slow
<jeremia> or i have lotts of keys that didn't seem to work
<jeremia> starting win xp on the same laptop everxthing is fine with the keyboard
<_Pete_> what keys exactly ?
<jeremia> sometimes the "a" "e" "t" sometimes othe
<jeremia> others
<_Pete_> wierd
<_Pete_> never heard that before
<jeremia> if tryed to google but found only infos about totaly not workg keyboards
<_Pete_> suggestion: google <your laptop exact model keyboard problems linux>
<jeremia> jes
<jeremia> anyone know if there are some parameters in xorg.conf which afects keyboard beavior
<jeremia> in that way
<jeremia> so i could try to solve the problem that way
<jeremia> google wasnt very helpful
<knome> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<memet> morning all
<memet> I'm trying to get apturl to work with FF3
<memet> good morning
<memet> I just installed xubuntu and I'm having some small problems
<memet> 1) the performance is terrible
<memet> I thought the OS would outperform windows
<knome> memet, with what hardware are you running xubuntu?
<memet> knome, 256MB ram + PIII 800 MHz, S3 graphics
<memet> winxp runs faster than this
<knome> memet, 256 ram is somewhat little. do note that xubuntu 9.10 is an OS from 2009, xp is not
<memet> that's true, but even still
<knome> there's not but :P
<memet> well, then I need a different OS
<memet> or just switch back to XP
<knome> have you got any chance to upgrade your ram?
<knome> memory is cheap now.
<memet> I'm sure I could
<memet> but why would xp >> this OS?
<knome> even upping to 512 would make a difference
<knome> sorry, can you rephrase?
<memet> well, it seems strange that winxp would run better than a linux + xfce
<knome> some linux distributions will run faster on that hardware, i suppose
<knome> like damn small linux or puppy linux
<knome> the drawback is that they are not as easy to use
<memet> it just seems strange that launching an app is taking minutes instead of seconds
<memet> rt-click on the desktop is *slow*
<memet> everything is slow
<knome> i'm sorry, but complaining doesn't fix it.
<memet> no I know, I'm just not sure where to look to fix it
<knome> install an older version of xubuntu, eg. 8.04, they work better with 256 ram
<memet> what does version 9 give you that 8 doesn't
<memet> I need WPA for instance
<knome> you could also try the minimal cd, where you can select what software to use, and might be able to slim down the system a bit
<memet> it's still 2.6, correct?
<knome> (x)ubuntu has 2.6.24
<knome> *8.04
<knome> wpa should work in 8.04, however, the hardware compatibility list is smaller
<memet> yeah, it just is slow
<knome> if you don't need to upgrade, you can consider installing even older versions, but that is totally NOT supported nor suggested.
<memet> yeah, that's fine
<memet> I can't use this desktop
<knome> consider the possibility of buying some new memoery
<memet> I suppose I could just buy the ram and reinstall xp
<knome> well, once you buy the ram you should test xubuntu first. if it is fast enough then
<knome> (at least as you already have it installed)
 * Ov3rf10w brb
<hal> xubuntu must be real good. nobody is asking questions
<Sysi> you say that with 2 minutes experience?
<_Pete_> hal: art of ZEN
<_Pete_> only drar sword when it is needed
<hal> true
<_Pete_> so you have question or not ?
<hal> not right now
<_Pete_> I have 20v ZEN and 15 or so in linux
<_Pete_> so mind your question
<_Pete_> Ov3rf10w: that doesnt include you
<_Pete_> Ov3rf10w: you can ask what ever you like
<Ov3rf10w> lol
<Ov3rf10w> _Pete_, go to #ubuntu there is a lot of questions for you :D
<_Pete_> I wont
<Sysi> xubuntu and #xubuntu ♥
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<_Pete_> for real
<_Pete_> there are too many morons
<_Pete_> .. not for me
<Ov3rf10w> hmmm....
<Ov3rf10w> yea
<Ov3rf10w> :D
<Sysi> yea, here's just me
<_Pete_> I like this channel
<_Pete_> ... even I dont anymore use xfce
<_Pete_> but coz the ones who come here
<Sysi> i have xfce, no ubuntu :P
<_Pete_> seems to know something
<Ov3rf10w> Sysi, you mean not gnome xD
<_Pete_> otherwise they wouldnt chose xfce at all
<Sysi> Ov3rf10w: no, not any *buntu
<Ov3rf10w> what linux you using?
<Sysi> exept older netbook
<hal> does xfce have a live cd or do you have to install?
<Sysi> fedora and centos
<_Pete_> I am using 9.10 with kde3
<Sysi> there are xubuntu livecds
<_Pete_> and on servers debian
<Ov3rf10w> _Pete_, 9.10 is shit xD
<Ov3rf10w> 9.04 is the best version
<_Pete_> Ov3rf10w: works for me
<Sysi> it works in some cases yeah
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<hal> what is the difference of xfce vs xubuntu?
<_Pete_> hal: xfce vs gnome
<Sysi> xubuntu in ubuntu with xfce
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Ov3rf10w> i tryed 9.10 and do not like it
<Ov3rf10w> tried*
<hal> xfce is less bloated i imagine
<_Pete_> hal: thats the purpose of it
<Ov3rf10w> xfce is maked for performance
<hal> sweet
<Sysi> but it seems to fail a bit :/
<_Pete_> but as a developer
<hal> on what?
<_Pete_> they both use same code base
<Sysi> xubuntu could be lighter
<_Pete_> what can really be difference
<hal> i tried puppylinux. now thats is lighter, and DSL but they are missing much
<_Pete_> with my quadcore/8G&/some nividia card
<_Pete_> there is no difference
<Sysi> i may get 10.04 if it's great, otherly i wouldn't like to use apt
<_Pete_> except with KDE4
<_Pete_> that is noticably slower
<hal> KDE is nice but bloated
<hal> for my system anyway
<_Pete_> nah
<_Pete_> I like kde3
<_Pete_> it has ALL the tunes youn can twiddle with
<Sysi> i've never liked any kde
<hal> so do i..but my unit is a little old
<Sysi> xfce is easy to get look good and be nice to handle
<Ov3rf10w> kde is kde is sucks
<_Pete_> but me being HC nerd
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<_Pete_> no wonder
<hal> i may try xfce
<Sysi> real nerd use openbox :b
<Sysi> hal: how old?
<TheSheep> real nerd write their own wm
<_Pete_> does they also use n900 ?
<Sysi> lubuntu or crunchbang should be good
<hal> 05 i think. dell 240
<Sysi> _Pete_: some of them
<hal> 1gig on ram
<_Pete_> Sysi: what about those who got one for free coz they did excellent coding job?
<hal> it can handle ubuntu, but sluggish
<hal> xubuntu is better on it
<Sysi> _Pete_: that sounds nerd
<_Pete_> Sysi: 5p hint
<_Pete_> I am the one of those
<hal> can xubuntu use openoffice?
<Sysi> you just have too much time :P
<Sysi> hal: of course
<hal> sweet
<hal> 9.04 is better you said right?
<hal> pete?
<Sysi> well, for me it was
<hal> ok
<_Pete_> hal: for your particular problem
<_Pete_> no idea
<hal> haha
<_Pete_> what is so funny?
<hal> you drew a sword, when it wasnt needed
<_Pete_> hmm
<hal> :)
<_Pete_> how?
<hal> think about it. your smart
<hal> time for me to make like a cow paddy..and hit the trail.  have a great day
<twilightning> Hello
<twilightning> How can I open desktop items in a single click in Xfce?
<Ov3rf10w> go to thunar
<Ov3rf10w> preferencis
<Ov3rf10w> behavior
<twilightning> this is only for file management
<twilightning> I am talking about desktop icons
<Aquina> hy! I wanna upgrade one of my personal systems from K7 (MSI KT6 Delta FISR w. AMD Athlon XP 2600+ and DDR-SD-RAM) to K8 or K9. Everything else will be the same. Do you think my cusomized Xubuntu 8.04.3 will handle that?
<_Pete_> yes
<Aquina> Are all drivers in kernel? Should I uninstall the non-free ATI driver for my Radeon 9550 Pro in case I choose a new Mainboard with onBorad graphics? What about my audio chipset. I'm using some AC97 VT82?? chip. Will I have to reconfigure lots of things regarding that?
<nik_> Hi all there
<nik_> HELP
<Sysi> "ask
<djura-san> just aks your question
<Sysi> damm
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djura-san> ( Sysi was faster :) )
<nik_> I had installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot with windows xp. It ran for around 2months and today I just tried installing Via chipset drivers on it. Some errors appeared but I still rebooted the system after it  finished. After rebooting, the GRUB appears when I select Linux a text login screen apears which continously blinks and i m not able to enter linux GUI
<nik_> is anyone there?
<nik_> I had installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot with windows xp. It ran for around 2months and today I just tried installing Via chipset drivers on it. Some errors appeared but I still rebooted the system after it  finished. After rebooting, the GRUB appears when I select Linux a text login screen apears which continously blinks and i m not able to enter linux GUI
<Sysi> maybe no one just knows
<Aquina> _Pete_ have you read my question from 19:22 (GMT+1:00)?
<Aquina> nik_ that sounds strange since it implies a modification of you Ubuntu installation on an ext4 partition.
<nik_> I probably can work out if i am able to login to the GUI
<nik_> but even with the live cd m not able to mount the linux partition
<nik_> it gives error
<knome> hey, anybody has experience on setting a working vnc server up on ubuntu?
<Aquina> ah... nik_ so you're probably in the GRUB gui.
<Aquina> Aehm ... GRB CLI
<Aquina> Sometimes major drive changes regarding GRUB cause what you described, nik_ The following commands can be issued to recover the system (make volumes available again).
<Aquina> 1] "ls -a /dev/disk/by-uuid" / "ls -slap /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<Aquina> 2] Write down / copy the output of the command given above.
<Aquina> 3] Then reebot and enter GRUB (ESCAPE), issue 'p' and edit.
<Aquina> 4] Modify GRUB ("sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst") with UUID.
<Aquina> 5] Modify fstab ("sudo nano /etc/fstab") with appr. values.
<Aquina> 6] Issue "sudo update-grub" to enable all the changes made.
<Aquina> 7] Issue  tune2fs with switches -C1, -c<INTd> and -i<INTd>.
<Aquina> (7 only in case you like it)
<Aquina> (3 requires you to correct what is listed with the content of 1]/2])
<Aquina> (after 3] follows 4] - no reboot or something!)
<Aquina> (you correct 5] the same way you corrected 3] with the data from 1]/2])
<Aquina> I hope it's just the ID association... ;-)
<kidko> Hey all, I'm running Xubuntu 9.04. Had to re-install it, and now all of a sudden I have no system bell once logged in. On shutdown it works, and it worked before I reinstalled, but now 'echo -e "\a"' does nothing
<slow-motion> hi
<Ov3rf10w> hi
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<oorah> howdy yall
<oorah> where's balsaq?
<oorah> hey emma
<nickybatts> Hey guys
<nickybatts> What's a good ftp client?
<TheSheep> lftp
<TheSheep> installed by default
<Ov3rf10w> nickybatts, filezilla
<nickybatts> filezilla... yea
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<nickybatts> I've heard of that
<nickybatts> Okay cool
<Ov3rf10w> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<nickybatts> Doing it now... thanks :)
<nickybatts> Anybody here gotten EVE online to work with Xubuntu?
<SiDi> Hi there
<SiDi> nickybatts, you may want to ask for help in #wine
<SiDi> it should basically be all the same than under another distro
<nickybatts> Thought so, not too familiar with WINE however
<nickybatts> Okay, I will check it out thanks
<SiDi> nickybatts, EVE online used to have official support but it doesn't anymore, so this may mean its not working for everybody anymore. ANyway I advise you to have a look at appdb.winehq.org
<nickybatts> cool thanks
<nickybatts> Ha.. I have so many desktop.ini pics in all my backed up files
<nickybatts> Sigh
<SiDi> its files automatically created by windows
<SiDi> enjoy :/
<nickybatts> Can I delete them easily>
<SiDi> find -name desktop.ini | xargs rm
<SiDi> it will go through your whole home
<SiDi> may take a while
<nickybatts> I did a seach using the built in app, but I can't interact with them
<nickybatts> hmm
<SiDi> I prefer the command line way xD
<nickybatts> Is that the exact command?
<SiDi> Yes
<SiDi> find -name desktop.ini will search through your whole home directory for all files named desktop.ini
<SiDi>  | xargs <appname> will take the result of the command on the left and give it as a parameter to <appname>
<SiDi> so | xargs rm will remove the files that were found
<SiDi> (that works only if the files dont have spaces in their names though - there's an extra bit to do for files with spaces)
<SiDi> The correct command would then be: find -name desktop.ini -print0 | xargs -0 rm
#xubuntu 2009-12-29
<Moon_Doggy> ubottu xfce panels
<Moon_Doggy> anyone hear
<Moon_Doggy> here
<balvonas> and what's up with them?
<Moon_Doggy> they were missing
<Moon_Doggy> but i got them back
<Moon_Doggy> but the real question is why
<balvonas> maybe you started/used some plugin that caused panel crash
<kainektisis841> hey i'm an ubuntu user and i'm operating on about an 8 year old machine i think it is not even 1 ghz processor, would i gain anything by switching to xubuntu
<balvonas> panel can't dissapear itself
<kainektisis841> anybody there
<Moon_Doggy> well i do the same thing with this machine every day
<balvonas> kainektisis841: well, you will use xfce instead of Gnome
<Moon_Doggy> turn on, login, start x-chat and chrome , and when i'm done shut down
<kainektisis841> what is the difference they look the same
<kainektisis841> can't you use the same programs too
<balvonas> xfce is less fat
<balvonas> kainektisis841: yes, of course
<balvonas> you can use same programs
<kainektisis841> so theoretically opening and using the internet should work faster on a slower cpu
<balvonas> xfce is faster then Gnome theoretically
<balvonas> ;]
<kainektisis841> can you run windows programs using linux
<balvonas> kind of
<kainektisis841> what do you mean
<balvonas> not everything
<balvonas> you can emulate windows
<Moon_Doggy> wine
<balvonas> yes
<kainektisis841> is it programs that are more graphically advanced like games that are harder to run
<balvonas> yes
<kainektisis841> i have a lexicon for greek words and it isn't that graphically demanding
<balvonas> it should work i guess
<kainektisis841> does it run itunes
<balvonas> no it does not
<balvonas> oh
<kainektisis84> sorry guys i got booted from the internet
<kainektisis84> does wine run itunes
<balvonas> no clue
<balvonas> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<balvonas> here's the list of software wine is compatible with
<kainektisis84> thanks
<balvonas> correction
<balvonas> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&sTitle=Browse%20Applications&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<kainektisis84> why are .mp3 files supposedly protected
<kainektisis84> when i added the support for it it said that it was illegal in some countries
<ziroday> Hi, trying to access http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/alternate/xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso I get a forbidden error, where am I supposed to get the alternate i386 .torrent files?
<ziroday> and so are the desktop images :(
<psycho_oreos> I'm presuming it doesn't end in .iso, I'm thinking its .torrent or .iso.torrent
<ziroday> psycho_oreos: yes?
<ziroday> psycho_oreos: oh I follow now :)
<psycho_oreos> ziroday, have you tried instead searching for torrents via google?
<ziroday> psycho_oreos: yes the .iso.torrent files work, however the .iso files don't. I'll file a bug about it now
<psycho_oreos> ziroday, you mean the iso files downloaded via torrent doesn't work or you mean the link doesn't work? lol
<ziroday> psycho_oreos: I mean there shouldn't be a link to the .iso file on t.u.c :)
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<Goliath> where is the smbpasswd saved at?
<Tesssa> upgraded 9.4 to 9.10 in 9.4 you could attribute sounds for start up,shutdown and such but not with 9.10 the sound filles seem to have gone any reason why please
<Tesssa> i use xubuntu
<Ov3rf10w> lol sound for startup and shutdown xDDD
<Tesssa> what is xDDD
<Ov3rf10w> :D
<Tesssa> not very helpful
<Ov3rf10w> try this http://titotheman.wordpress.com/2009/11/06/changing-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<Tesssa> thank you
<Ov3rf10w> or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317785
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<|AbsyntH|> i need to lockdown the autoupdate of grub2 in ubuntu 9.10 ,i need that ubuntu write grub only in the partition and not in the mbr.
<|AbsyntH|> This is my disks layout:
<|AbsyntH|> ide0 opensolaris with his grub on the ide mbr (and i start ubuntu with  chainloader +1)
<|AbsyntH|> sata0 xubuntu
<|AbsyntH|> every time i ugrade ubuntu,it writes its grub2 on mbr of ide0 and i can't boot opensolaris
<|AbsyntH|> any hints?
<Ov3rf10w> Tesssa, ?
<Tesssa> no good
<Ov3rf10w> shit
<|AbsyntH|> no solutions?
<Ov3rf10w> Tesssa, Alert Volume in the Sound Preferences was turned down
<Ov3rf10w> maybe
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<Tesssa> go into settings bring up settings editor and nothing
<Tesssa> the volume is ok
<Tesssa> something has been altered in the upgrade
<Tesssa>  it worked perfect in 8.10 and 9.4
<|AbsyntH|> Tesssa, your kernel modules are up?
<Tesssa> whatever has changed has changed in the upgrade
<Tesssa> the sound card works ok
<remyo> What make Xubuntu so snappy? And what is it missing from the usual Ubuntu release?
<Ov3rf10w> karmic is the bad version of xubuntu
<Tesssa> it does the same in ubuntu 9.10
<ablomen> |AbsyntH|, i googled a bit about the grub part, it seems this is not a bug but a feature (tm), the only option i see that may stop it from happening is holding the kernel packages
<|AbsyntH|> you can try to look for bugs in the kernel release Tesssa
<remyo> I'm trying Xubuntu right now for the first time. And it seems too good to be true
<ablomen> so they don't upgrade, not sure though if that is the only package that updates grub
<remyo> I'm wondering what the catch it
<remyo> is*
<ablomen> (oh and hold the grub2 package naturally)
<Tesssa> havent a clue how to i am not a linux user
<ablomen> not sure if it will help though
<|AbsyntH|> ablomen, yes i've seen that...but if i found the script that upgrade automaticallt grub i can change it probably
<Tesssa> but i do like xubuntu
<Tesssa> if it was working in 9.4 why alter it
<ablomen> /usr/sbin/update-grub might be it, it gets executed, dunno if grub-mkconfig installs it to the mbr though
<Tesssa> the point is is it going to be like that in 10.4
<|AbsyntH|> ablomen, tnx i'll take a look
<slow-motion> hi
<Ov3rf10w> slow-motion, hi
<slow-motion> hi Ov3rf10w
<vik> hello, my desktop is gone!!! I cannot do anything on it, no idea what happened, no right-click, no icons nothing, please help
<vik> ok, i've fixed it with 'xfdesktop &', sorry.
<aberhow> what does xubuntu use for the screen saver by default?
<aberhow> xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver?
<Ov3rf10w> gnome-screensaver
<aberhow> ok thanks Ov3rf10w
<hal> hello xubuntu world.
<hal> sweet OS
<djura-san> yeah :)
<hal> my laptop loves it. and i have my kids on it too
<djura-san> my pc love it too
<djura-san> also my family
<djura-san> (but i dislike artwork)
<hal> yes, but thats a small price.
<djura-san> of cours
<djura-san> e
<djura-san> :)
<hal> i cant say i have had any issues with it. i come here now and then but i dont see any complaints..at least i havent :)
<djura-san> well the base is good
<djura-san> and xfce is stable in 95% of time so its good :)
<hal> yes, i tried ubuntu but its a little too heavy for my comp.
<oorah> how come thunderbird won't open links for chrome? it only does for firefox, which i removed
<djura-san> tere is settings for that
<djura-san> (i think)
<djura-san> did you changed terminal for exo?
<oorah> djura-san, i didn't see any i looked
<djura-san> settings -> default apps?
<oorah> djura-san, chrome is my default browser, but that didn't work for links in thunderbird
<djura-san> hmm
<djura-san> strange
<djura-san> (let my try)
<djura-san> yucj
<djura-san> this tb is so ugly app
<oorah> huh?
<djura-san> slow and gui is yuck
<djura-san> :|
<hal> why use chrome?
<oorah> chrome is the fastest browser
<Sysi> midori is as fast
<hal> what is the speed of your cpu?
<Sysi> or arora
<djura-san> firefox is resurce hog at the moment. midori is fast, and chrome is fast too.
<djura-san> (midori uses webkit as well as chrome)
<djura-san> sorry
<djura-san> tbird does not work at my pc (dont wanna use my acc at gmail)
<djura-san> :|
<hal> yes i agree about firefox
<Sysi> adblock still keeps me on it
<hal> but i use it anyway
<djura-san> Sysi, there is way to use adblock rules in midori too
<Sysi> proxy?
<djura-san> nope
<djura-san> adblock-filters.txt > midori ;)
<djura-san> (never tried it but i will soon since i hate ads)
<Sysi> i didn't manage to get midori on centos :/
<Sysi> haven't tried much though
<Pres-Gas> Hello, folks!
<hal> hello Gas
<djura-san> ola gas
<Pres-Gas> Busy today?
<hal> slow as molasses in winter
<Pres-Gas> Mayhap that means all problems are resolved then.
<hal> thats what i was thinking too
<hal> i like that. xubuntu works!
<djura-san> or none of use use xubuntu at all :>
<Balsaq> i di and i never even seen it hiccup
<hal> haha
<hal> i use it mostly on my laptop
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm... #ubuntu is too busy though.
<djura-san> as usual
<djura-san> ;)
<hal> i noticed
<oorah> any desktop email clients that will open browsers other than firefox? for some reason thunderbird opens firefox only
<hal> i never read what system "oorah" had
<[mccracken]> Patience in an IRC chan... FTW...
<slow-motion> hi
<Pres-Gas> Hey, slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi
<linux_stu> i'm trying to figure out why the top and bottom panel on my xubuntu computer aren't appearing when i boot and login
<linux_stu> and alt + f2 doesn't do anything
<Balsaq> this prolly sounds dumb but can you adjust the monitor itself (buttons on the monitor front center) ?
<linux_stu> Balsaq, i did try doing that, and it wasn't off the top and bottom of the screen
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> and i suppose a reboot didn't do it either
<linux_stu> this is on my grandparents' computer, and i'm trying to help them over the phone :(
<linux_stu> Balsaq, nope
<linux_stu> every time they reboot, an abiword window pops up.  i guess xubuntu remembers your previous session?
<linux_stu> or maybe they changed startup applications...
<Balsaq> yes becasue mine doesn't do that
<linux_stu> yeah
<TheSheep> clean your session
<TheSheep> delete the fiels in .cache/sessions
<linux_stu> ok TheSheep
<TheSheep> files
<linux_stu> this should be interesting... getting my grandparents to do this over the phone :/
<Balsaq> TheSheep: when i finish using my xubuntu computer, i sometimes utilize bleachbit. does that do the same thing you are mentioning now?
<TheSheep> no idea
<Balsaq> when it runs it appears to be doing a ccleaner type of thing..deletes cache and all...its a buntu package
<c00larr0w> i have a usb drive that is possibly infected with a virus.  Is there a good virus scanner that i can run on my xubuntu box to scan the usb drive?
<TheSheep> no, but you can just delete the autorun file and the hidden directory in which the virus installed intself
<TheSheep> itself
<TheSheep> (actually there is clamav, but it's mostly for mail, I think)
<c00larr0w> im not sure if it infected and so i dont know what virus it may be or where it might be
<c00larr0w> ya i was thinking the same about clamav
<Sysi> if there isn't any important data you can format it
<TheSheep> the autorun.inf file
<c00larr0w> there is
<TheSheep> that file contains the path to the actual virus, just look inside
<TheSheep> then delete it and the virus
<c00larr0w> i dont see an autorun.inf file on the usb drive
<c00larr0w> i did an ls and grep it for autorun.inf and it didnt find anything
<c00larr0w> TheSheep, should i do it differently?
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, you can have clamav scan files.  I do not remember offhand what the syntax would be...but there is a gui
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh...here we are.  for the GUI:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/clamtk
<c00larr0w> Pres-Gas, thanks i will look into that.  i just want to scan this usb drive before i get plugged into a windows box and infects that box.
<Pres-Gas> c00larr0w, here is the home page for the front end with more details on it: http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/
<TheSheep> hal: why are you messaging people?
<c00larr0w> Pres-Gas, ok thanks
<hal> for information. isnt that what this room is about?
<TheSheep> hal: it's a channel, not room, and it's for support, and we do it publicly, so that everyone can learn and correct mistaks
<TheSheep> mistakes
<hal> i'm glad
<Pres-Gas> LOL, TheSheep....well timed
<Pres-Gas> There is a bot, hal that loggs all of this chatter and posts it.  However, private messages do not get logged.
<hal> then i will not use it anymore. i was not aware.
<Pres-Gas> No problem, hal.  All good.
<TheSheep> it's not even about logs, it's about trust -- when you do it publicly, you can't really cheat people into doing nasty stuff or revealing passwords
<hal> thanks for the correction
<TheSheep> hal: sorry for complaining, but I think it's important :)
<Pres-Gas> People can be nasty at times.  Fortunately the crappy people are mostly filtered out here in freenode because they mostly hang out on the other HUGE chat servers.
<hal> no need to apologize. i too am here to learn. I was curious since i saw something posted about "clanav" wanted to know if there was a new virus out. but i understand it was being used to scan on a windows box.
<Pres-Gas> ...but not all of them are filtered out...
<Pres-Gas> I tend to use the windows version of clamav on my vm's.  I don't tend to autorun installers I download from the interwebs.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Hey guys, I know I asked this before..... but I forgot the answer. What is the IRC client that Xubuntu 9.10 comes with by default?
<lvzimmer> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, xchat
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> It comes with xchat by default? Huh, I could have sworn I had to install that myself. Is that the gui based version?
<lvzimmer> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, i think so
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> See, I am helping someone fix his computer through irc, and itll involve him reooting to linux with a livecd to perform some of the operations, hes not good with computers so I would need to use only gui programs for him
<lvzimmer> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, you could use pidgin too.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Ah, that was the one somebody reommended before, thanks
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I know this is kinda  asilly question to ask but, there should be NO chance ofa  window virus managing to infect a linux livecd iso right? I know, though it is incredibly miniscule, that it might be possible for a virus to infect a windows based iso
<lvzimmer> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, i never hear something about it
<Syndri> hi
<Syndri> can someone help me with installation problems
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I can try, what kind of problems
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> keep in mind im new to linux
<TheSheep> !ask | Syndri
<ubottu> Syndri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> At least he didn't ask "can I ask you a question?" XD
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I hate the oxymoronicss of that XD and yes, I know I spelled that wrong
#xubuntu 2009-12-30
<aletheia8556> i need help getting my screen resolution changed.  it is stuck at 800x600 but i want it to be at 1024x768 but it is not even an option
<aletheia8556> can anybody help
<Deviouz> hi guys
<Deviouz> why isnt audacious working in xubuntu?
<Balsaq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859190
<StupidandUgly> does anyone here know what arbitrary packages I can remove to make the size of xubuntu smaller
<StupidandUgly> it is like 3.31gb right now
<magic_ninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367896
<ghostnik11> Hi I need help with xubuntu 9.10
<ghostnik11> i read on the xubuntu site that i could come here for help
<psycho_oreos> !ask | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ghostnik11> thanks
<ghostnik11> okay so I installed xubuntu 9.10 on a toshiba satellite 1005-s157 laptop and know for some reason after just installing when i select xubuntu 9.10 at grub i then get a black screen and can't see anything but know for a fact that xubuntu 9.10 is loading
<psycho_oreos> so you still get login screen and all after a black screen?
<ghostnik11> so I wanted to know how I could get rid of this black screen problem
<ghostnik11> nope no login screen
<ghostnik11> after grub it just goes black
<psycho_oreos> it could be acpi issue
<psycho_oreos> you could try appending noacpi and/or acpi=off
<ghostnik11> okay how do i do that
<psycho_oreos> when grub says hit Esc to show menu, hit escape, choose the kernel, I think e is to edit.. hit edit when you select kernel line and then at the end of that line add noacpi
<ghostnik11> nope added noacpi and it did not work when i pressed ctrl x to boot, still got black screen.  I will know press ctrl alt backspace then ctrl alt del to reboot and try acpi=off
<ghostnik11> still won't work, still get black screen
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> if you could somehow obtain the dmesg output, that would be handy
<psycho_oreos> I suppose xubuntu is setup on ext4?
<ghostnik11> yeah i think so
<ghostnik11> i have puppy linux installed also and when i select that at grub it boots fine
<psycho_oreos> I'm suspecting its the driver issue
<ghostnik11> what do you mean?
<psycho_oreos> err video chipset
<ghostnik11> yeah but b/4 i installed
<psycho_oreos> what xubuntu 9.10 and that it worked?
<ghostnik11> i made sure i made a copy of an xorg.conf file from ubuntu 5.10 and then placed it in etc/X11 then told it to install thinking that my videocard and everything on the xorg.conf would be installed also
<psycho_oreos> it isn't that
<psycho_oreos> if its not working after grub, it may also mean something to do with the kernel based driver of the video chip
<ghostnik11> is there a way for me to fix that
<psycho_oreos> I'd find out the video chipset on that laptop, and paste the info into google
<ghostnik11> i can post the actual xorg file that i have from ubuntu 5.10 b/c in it states my video card info
<psycho_oreos> no, lspci output would be handy
<ghostnik11> okay but then i would have to use lspci output in the command line of grub then
<psycho_oreos> that won't work
<ghostnik11> well there is no way for me to see the output through the laptop b/c it just shows a black screen
<ghostnik11> i got an idea what if i run ubuntu 5.1 from live cd then go into terminal and type lspci get the output and save it then post it here
<ghostnik11> would that work
<ghostnik11> okay this is what i got from ubuntu 5.10
<ghostnik11> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 41)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<ghostnik11> 0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<ghostnik11> 0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<jason_> How come whenever I right-click an application it no longer gives me a context menu, but instead starts the program?
<kill9> how do you pronounce 'xubuntu'
<kill9> the same as 'kubuntu' ?
<Sysi> i pronounce how i feel like.
<TheSheep> zooboontoo
<kill9> ah
<kill9> cool thanks
<nikolam> I like to say "Ksu" buntu ;)
<TheSheep> depends on the language, I guess
<TheSheep> in slovio x is ż :)
<TheSheep> jooboontoo :)
<kill9> there is no windowmaker on synaptic?
<kill9> sudo apt-get install windowmaker says there is nothing there
<kill9> :\ kinda weird?
<kill9> openbox as well. not there.
<TheSheep> !info wmaker
<ubottu> wmaker (source: wmaker): NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-7ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 2236 kB, installed size 8420 kB
<kill9> ah ok. thanks :)
<kill9> goodnight
<Sequeterox> after installing rhythmbox and removing it again totem stopped to play audio
<Sequeterox> it requires gnome-media to play audio now
<Sequeterox> will I need to use this package or is it possible to use xfce4-mixer instead, again?
<Sequeterox> sorry for my bad english
<Ov3rf10w> Sequeterox, install audacious and listen music
<Sequeterox> Exaile works, I guess Audacious will work too
<Sequeterox> it's only totem
<Ov3rf10w> totem is for movies
<Ov3rf10w> movie player
<Sequeterox> Audacious doesn't work either, you are right
<Sequeterox> Please check that:
<Sequeterox> 1. You have the correct output plugin selected.
<Sequeterox> 2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.
<Sequeterox> 3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<Sequeterox> as long as I use the PulseAudio-driver Audacious doesn't play music
<Sequeterox> if I use ALSA, it does
<Ov3rf10w> change to alsa
<Sequeterox> do you mean in xfce4-mixer? it is set so alsa by default at my machine
<Ov3rf10w> no on audacious
<Sequeterox> yeah it works with alsa
<Sequeterox> music is playing when I change PulseAudio-driver to alsa in audacious
<Sequeterox> I guess that installing pulseaudio again could help, or am I wrong?
<Sequeterox> pluseaudio wasn't even installed on my machine
<Sequeterox> after installing it all applications that use alsa don't play audio anymore
<Sequeterox> I installed pulseaudio and removed all packages that were installed after then
<Sequeterox> now audio is playing in every player I use
<Sequeterox> Ov3rf10w: thanks for the hint on pulseaudio
<ljamisonii> hello everyone
<Ov3rf10w> hello
<ljamisonii> I have a problem with my Xfce clock..the Time/Date Settings display the proper time, but the clock itself displays 3 hours behind the current time...any suggestions?
<hal__9001> good morning. can anyone recommend the bst antivirus for xubuntu?
<Sysi> you don't need antivirus
<Ov3rf10w> hal__9001, you don't need av
<djura-san> use clamav
<djura-san> or you can use avast or fprot
<Sysi> ljamisonii: remove it from panel and then add again
<djura-san> what kind of computer is running your xubuntu?
<Ov3rf10w> djura-san, he don't need av on linux, only if shares files with windows
<hal__9001> a toshiba laptop. 1.7ghz 2g ram
<Ov3rf10w> slow cpu
<Sysi> not if dual core
<hal__9001> works for  me
<djura-san> Ov3rf10w, that is not correct. If he has mail server than what?
<djura-san> *if  he has
<hal__9001> no mail server
<Ov3rf10w> :D
<pingo-> hi, does anybody know how to boot from a live-cd (xubuntu) , with mounting a swap partition on the HD
<pingo-> ?
<Sysi> for basic use your shouldn't use av
<hal__9001> thanks for the info
<ljamisonii> thanks Sysi
<Sysi> pingo-: you can set it off after booting, would you need to do it before?
<hal__9001> i wont be sharing files
<aletheia84> i need help getting my maximum screen resolution changed in xubuntu 9.10, i used to be able to do it by editing the xorg.conf file
<djura-san> hal__9001, you use linux for your personal pc?
<djura-san> then there is no need for av
<hal__9001> yes
<hal__9001> linux is perfect for me
<pingo-> sysi , how??? i need to resize one partition....
<Sysi> pingo-: you can set swappiness of from gparted
<hal__9001> thank you again
<aletheia84> can someone please help me???
<djura-san> hal__9001, i would suggest to use good firewall rules. explore that filed :)=
<djura-san> *field
<hal__9001> i have a firewall :)
<Ov3rf10w> aletheia84, yea, you can edit xorg.conf
<pingo-> it worked!!!! thx Sysi!
<djura-san> hal__9001, is it configured right?
<hal__9001> not sure of that.
<aletheia84> I have been able to do that in the previous versions of ubuntu but it seem that in 9.10 there is no xorg.conf fil
<aletheia84> *file
<Ov3rf10w> no xorg.conf file?
<Ov3rf10w> lol
<Sysi> you can create it
<aletheia84> the normal command "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" doesn't get me to it in 9.10
<aletheia84> r u talking to me sysi
<Sysi> yes
<aletheia84> you have to create that file in 9.10
<aletheia84> ??
<Sysi> you need to create it from the empty but it works
<Sysi> i think so
<aletheia84> how?
<Ov3rf10w> aletheia84, try with this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Sysi> if you have xubuntu replace "gedit" with "mousepad" on command
<aletheia84> I've tried that before the sudo reconfigure stuff and it didn't work
<aletheia84> sysi why did the command change from gedit to mousepad?
<Ov3rf10w> lol
<Sysi> gedit don't come with xubuntu
<Ov3rf10w> gedit is ubuntu text editor
<Ov3rf10w> mouse pad is in xfce
<Ov3rf10w> mousepad*
<aletheia84> so gedit is a program?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> a text editor
<aletheia84> sysi are you running Karmic??
<aletheia84> and can you get to the xorg.conf file?
<Sysi> no, it don't exist by default
<Sysi> that's why you create it
<aletheia84> how do i create it?
<Sysi> it should be possible with that command
<aletheia84> so i type "sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  ??
<Sysi> it should work
<aletheia84> now will that command create the file if it doesn't exist?
<Sysi> i think it should
<Sysi> but it's empty of course
<aletheia84> ok, what do i put in the empty space then?
<Ov3rf10w> aletheia84, i will send you my xorg.conf
<aletheia84> thanks
<Ov3rf10w> aletheia84, allow
<Ov3rf10w> aletheia84, i try to send you file wia DCC
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<aletheia84> i did allow it and then nothing followed
<Ov3rf10w> hmmm...
<Ov3rf10w> wait for sec
<aletheia84> iok
<aletheia84> *ok
<aletheia84> can you post it online?
<Ov3rf10w> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JSHBKEOY
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<pingo--> sysi, im w another problem, when I unmount one partiton, xubuntu mount the another partiton on HD. im using the live cd.
<pingo--> does anybody know why
<Sysi> sudo umount /dev/sda* ?
<pingo--> no Gparted
<Sysi> you could try that
<pingo--> (im a newbie)
<pingo--> ok
<pingo--> i ll
<pingo--> it worked, thx again
<Paulcasals> hello
<Paulcasals> I'm new to linux in general, and am running xubuntu currently on a netbook with no external memory. How would I go about searching if there is python installed?
<likemindead> Paulcasals, you can look in Synaptic Package Manager or run "sudo apt-get install python" in a terminal.
<Paulcasals> thank you
<ron_o> I got a couple of programs that I no longer need, however, when I try to get rid of them *or* upgrade them, a host full of other apps are to be removed
<ron_o> one programs is: libavutil-unstripped-49 (ffmpeg utility library - transitional package)
<Sysi> well, it won't remove anything that is still needed
<ron_o> and the other is: libavcodec-unstripped-52 (ffmpeg utility library - transitional package)
<ron_o> I can't even upgrade it..
<ron_o> when I try to remove either one then 20 or so other applications are to be removed with it.
<ron_o> for synaptic it says: This package can be safely removed if no other packages depend on this
<ron_o> weird stuff.
<ron_o> and* when I try to upgrade it the same thing happens....
<ron_o> I took the medibuntu repos out of synaptic and no longer have the problem.
<ron_o> whatever. :)
<ron_o> furthermore, somehow I got the karmic repository in my repo list and it's checked. I just unchecked that one and now it's OK. I never added that. :/
<ron_o> it's fixed now.
<Paulcasals> Where should I go for an easy to understand  tutorial for linux?
<hal__9001> google search for; ubuntu pocket guide. free download
<Paulcasals> k
<hal__9001> thats one source
<Paulcasals> I'll try that out. Thanks
<hal__9001> yw
<DasBlub> hi. someone here who could help me with the nvidia drivers for geforce 9600m ? i got graphic-problems after installing them
<DasBlub> oh... and my scren freezes after a while (just happened right now) :(
<Sysi> how did you install them?
<DasBlub> with apt, i took the 185 package
<DasBlub> just rebooting, then i can tell you the exact name
<DasBlub> nvidia-glx-185
<Sysi> didn't it suggest automatically installing drivers on first boot?
<DasBlub> uhm.. no?
<DasBlub> well, it worked fine with the default drivers
<DasBlub> screen resolution and everything was correct from the first installation of xorg on
<DasBlub> but it had no hardware acceleration, so installed the drivers and after that the problems started
<DasBlub> maybe i should add, that i used the alternate-cd and did only a basic installation without x-server and after that i used "apt-get install xorg gdm xfce4 xfce4-goodies xubuntu-default-settings" to get the gui
<DasBlub> when i rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm restart), it works fine again... but ofc only with the default drivers and not with the nvidia drivers :/
<DasBlub> hm... seems like nobody knows it :/
<Sysi> wrong driver possibly?
<DasBlub> well.. i doubt so, as my graphic-card is listed on the driver
<DasBlub> i even tried it with the drivers i got from the nvidia page. i selected there my graphic-card and downloaded the linux-drivers it gave me, i started the setup which didn't throw any error and after a restart from gdm i had the same problems
<DasBlub> and when i remember right, the driver was rev. 185 too
<charlie-tca> Think that might be because of the changes made in gdm and gnome during the karmic cycle
<charlie-tca> you are using a bare install, and may not have all the dependencies satisfied now
<charlie-tca> which desktop manager are you using?
<superos> Sometimes when I (try to) start xfce4 from gdm I am returned to gdm, and I have to try again to login to my desktop. Often I have to try 2-3 times before I get to my desktop. Is this a known bug?
<charlie-tca> As I recall, it is reported, but I may be wrong.
<charlie-tca> They said the karmic screensaver was fixed, too, but it has not worked yet here
<superos> Where is the xubuntu bug issue tracker? are they using the same as ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, launchpad
<superos> charlie-tca: ty
<charlie-tca> welcome
<DasBlub> charlie-tca: the normal one from xfce (i think it's called xfwm4 ?)
<DasBlub> btw, another question: using network manager (in xfce) i can connect to my wlan which is secured with wpa (wpa-psk), but with wpa_supplicant it doesn't work (i want it to be connected also when i'm not logged in to the x-server session as i'm often using only the console). can someone explain me, how to set up wpa_supplicant correctly? i've been searching the whole day for that but i can't...
<DasBlub> ...find a solution :/
<DasBlub> i always get "Association request to the driver failed"
<gnat_x> is the alternate install cd also a live cd?
<gnat_x> i need to get into a drive from another machine, so i need a live cd with lvm.
<TheSheep> gnat_x: not exactly livecd, it doesn't have a usable system on it, just a shell and basic commands
<gnat_x> shell is fine.
<TheSheep> not sure if lvm is not loaded by the installer during the installation
<gnat_x> as long as i can mount the disc, and maybe ssh.
<DasBlub> the alternate cd has a shell
<DasBlub> but i'm unsure if you've to start the setup and then abort at the first possibility and then select the shell or if you can already select it at the bootscreen
<charlie-tca> DasBlub: the network manager is a gui, so it will only work with the X-server running
<DasBlub> yes, that's my problem :)
<DasBlub> that's why i'm poking around with wpa_supplicant
<charlie-tca> You will need to create the proper files for wpa-supplicant, takes a lot of reading, if I remember right.
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried it since Ubuntu 5.10
<DasBlub> yes, i'm playing around with that file.. but i can't connect :/
<DasBlub> i always get "Association request to the driver failed"
<charlie-tca> You probably have to do an ifup eth0 or wlan0
<charlie-tca> you have to do all the work of network manager connecting, including the ifup and ifdown commands
<charlie-tca> pain in the ???
<DasBlub> oh yes, it is pain :(
<DasBlub> hm, my interface is up and running, that i can see
<charlie-tca> some things never change, I guess
<DasBlub> i can even do an iwlist on it and i can see my wlan in there
<charlie-tca> My guess would be to look in the server documentation. It should tell how to get that working without a gui
<charlie-tca> Maybe here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<DasBlub> hm, i doubt so... i don't know any server using wlan :/
<charlie-tca> hmmm; probably right, too
<charlie-tca> but, server could be both, wired and wireless
<charlie-tca> hmmm, lucid is failing to restart in VirtualBox
<DasBlub> if gave me an error, that there's no wlan0 interface, altough i can see it with iwconfig and ifconfig. i've added it to /etc/network/interfaces (just copied the eth0 entry) and now it does dhcpclient... and ofc that doesn't work :/
<charlie-tca> Where does it get the ip address?
<DasBlub> s/if/ifup/
<DasBlub> DHCP server
<charlie-tca> then going through dhcpclient should work?
<DasBlub> the router is also the wlan access point and the dhcp server and all that stuff
<DasBlub> it *should*, yes. but already wpa_supplicant can't connect to the network ("Association request to the driver failed"), so it can't request an IP
<charlie-tca> You will have to disconnect the wired interface maybe to get the wireless working
<charlie-tca> Ohhh
<DasBlub> but network-manager works too when i have both enabled ?
<charlie-tca> you got to add all the ssid and wireless stuff into the /etc/network/interfaces file for wlan0 to use it
<DasBlub> oh, so it isn't enough to add that to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and then give that file to wpa_supplicant?
<charlie-tca> I don't think so, not to get the interface to connect. That should be for the password.
<DasBlub> i wrote my wpa_supplicant.conf according to the examples in the man-page and on the websites and then i just started "wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<charlie-tca> but you still need the interfaces file to work
<charlie-tca> and I think it needs to know about the wpa_supplicant.conf file, but I may be wrong now
<charlie-tca> Well, I gotta go shovel snow now. good luck
<gnat_x> it does need to know about the conf file.
<DasBlub> i've added it now
<DasBlub> damn... killall with the wrong arguments is bad... *restarts computer* :S
<gnat_x> woops.
<gnat_x> DasBlub: does your conf file have one of these "ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant"
<DasBlub> yes, in wpa_supplicant.conf
<gnat_x> also is the network that you are trying to connect to wpa, or open?
<DasBlub> the network is using WPA2 (WPA-PSK)
<gnat_x> and your conf has the info from wpa-passphrase?
<DasBlub> yes
<gnat_x> that's generally all i've ever needed to make mine work, so i'm prett close to out of ideas. :(
<DasBlub> :'(
<DasBlub> why is there no make_it_work.sh ? :P
<DasBlub> (it would most likely only contain a simple 'echo "do it yourself!"' :( )
<DasBlub> grml... i'll stick with network-manager until i figure out, how to do it with wpa_supplicant :S
<DasBlub> i've now added all options to /etc/networking/interfaces (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136&page=8 post #74) but when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, eth0 works fine but wlan0 still doesn't work :/
<DasBlub> it keeps on DHCPDISCOVER but can't connect
<kidko> Anybody know why my system beep won't work in XFCE? If I go to one of the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F1, for example) 'echo -e "\a"' *does* give me a bell; no such luck in the GUI though
<DasBlub> LOL. i got it working :)
<TheSheep> kidko: man xset
<DasBlub> i just dropped almost all options from the co
<DasBlub> *config file
<DasBlub> now, my wpa_supplicant.conf only contains ssid, key_mgmt and psk in the network-section and the /etc/network/interfaces contains only the path to the wpa_supplicant.conf for the wlan0 interface =)
<DasBlub> damn... after a reboot it doesn't work anymore :S
<slow-motion> hi
<DasBlub> well... i'll stick with network-manager until i find a solution for it -.-
<DasBlub> how can i modify softkeys from my laptop? most of them work (volume +/-) but some have a little problem, e.g. the mute button works to mute, but when i press again, it doesn't unmute but it does mute again (the notify icon pops up again)
<Dracari> im going to use xubuntu on my older machine (a Dell workstation model) 500MHZ 256MBram) which version of xubuntu should i use?
 * Dracari waits
<Sysi> 256 isn't much but at least 8.04 worked well with that
<Dracari> itd be better w/ xubuntu than XP
<Sysi> a lot
<Dracari> i see two versions on the US mirror 8.04 and 8.04.1 which i should use?
<Pres-Gas> Dracari, I would use the 8.04.1 as it has many of the updates since 8.04 rolled into it.  Less downloading.
<Dracari> thanks Pres-Gas and Sysi
<balvonas> Dracari: i think it's better for you to pick up a different distribution, that is designed to run on that type of "typewriting" machines
<balvonas> ;]
<balvonas> xubuntu will use all of your 256MB of ram
<Dracari> well i only have 1 black cd left what would you suggest?
<balvonas> i think you can read about salix, zenwalk
<knome> !minimal | Dracari
<ubottu> Dracari: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> Dracari, that might be a good choice for one cd only
<knome> Dracari, at least you wouldn't be tied to one "flavor"
<balvonas> well, i had that kind of computer, and i can say that slack based distributions runs a little faster
<balvonas> and more responsive
<Dracari> ok
<Sysi> i had xubuntu 8.04 with 256mb, ran very well
<Sysi> lubuntu or crunchbang could still be better
<knome> well, ram is cheap now and if there is any way to upgrade it...
<balvonas> good point
<Sysi> old ram isn't :/
<knome> Sysi, it is. come get dozens of free chips from me
<knome> and really, upping from 256 to 512 would bring a few years more lifetime for the old pc
<knome> if there's no way you can buy a new one or just want to keep one for browsing or if your parents just need a pc to write documents or...
<Dracari> i think this dell workstation can handle 512MB just i dont have the ram unless i ruip it out of my old PPC imac
<Dracari> i dont use it much (the imac) but still as it Is a usable pc im hesiant of yanking out ram expecially as it runs OSX Tiger
<spanky1980> warning irc noob here.... I have a question about xubuntu, am I in the right place?
<Sysi> yes
<spanky1980> cool!  I've got ubuntu 9.04 and every logout/ login the display resolution is set to 800X600, frustrating as all get out, how do make my display cutomization stick?
<likemindead> What's your graphics hardware, spanky1980?
<spanky1980> vmware esx 3.5.1
<knome> spanky1980, have you installed the guest tools?
<spanky1980> that's a good point, in short NO guest tools are not installed.  Maybe I should start there... I'll try the install again, I'm thinking there where some errors preventing the installation
<knome> ;)
<spanky1980> i found a walk through @ help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<knome> yeah
<spanky1980> the menu command to install into VM just doesn't work
<likemindead> Sorry, I've never used VMware...
<knome> i've never used vmware to run linux guests
<knome> spanky1980, "You should see a mounted CD image show up on the desktop."
<knome> spanky1980, did that happen or not?
<spanky1980> no don't see it yet
<knome> see the page and look for the manual way to mount the cd
<knome> it's right below
<spanky1980> I had my VM settings pointing to an ISO... switched it back to client drive and now I see the VMware Tools disk
<knome> ;)
<spanky1980> i'd really like to be able to cut and past in to this machine... :)
<spanky1980> I'm seeing : None of the pre-built vmmemctl modules for VMware Tools is suitalbe for your running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmemctl module for your system?
<spanky1980> not metioned in the walk through... anybody seen it?
<spanky1980> same for vmhgfs module
<spanky1980> ditto vmxnet
<spanky1980> vmblock
<knome> just build then
<knome> *them
<knome> i've had that, no problem
<knome> building works fine
#xubuntu 2009-12-31
<spanky1980> knome it's telling me that my kernal needs to be recompialed since it cannot a find linux.h file
<keke> Hi,  I've installed xubuntu and now get this error in Movie Player when I try to play a dvd:Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<keke> well thought I'd try this irc but it seems like noone uses it for support?
<knome> !dvd | keke
<ubottu> keke: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<djura-san> hey knome do you know any gtk dropbox for wget?
<djura-san> gwget is not working (drag n drop)
<knome> nope :)
<djura-san> okay
<Balsaq> knome!
<knome> Balsaq, ;]
<Balsaq> got a mouse on a parachute now
<keke> ubottu -the links you sent: thats how I set up the dvd with all the correct codecs etc. now I get the error I posted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> Balsaq, parachute?
<knome> np: Coldplay / Parachutes
<Balsaq> yeah that xubuntu mouse i drew...i have him on a parachute....still workin on it
<knome> okay
<Deviouz> keke, you should install libdvdcss2
<keke> deviouz: I did already
<Deviouz> are you sure you are not in the guest acount or something?
<keke> yep admin access
<Deviouz> and you have installed the restricted extras?
<keke> yep
<Deviouz> what played are you using?
<knome> spanky1980, hmm, installing the kernel modules (and probably running the vmware configuration again) should work
<Deviouz> wich
<Deviouz> can you please try vlc
<keke> totem
<keke> I'll try vlc again
<Deviouz> and you should probaly check so the dvd is ok
<Deviouz> try another dvd
<Deviouz> just to be sure
<knome> keke, you might also need libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4
<keke> just found this on forumsudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh, tried vlc and its working! thanks for hanging in there with me!
<knome> keke, yep, that actually *installs* css
<keke> hmm as a newbie wouldnt that be part of codecs install?
<knome> well, i agree it should
<knome> but that's not how it goes
<Deviouz> congrats keke
<knome> it's unclear whether we can or can not install that by default
<knome> afaik
<knome> it kind of breaks some of the "copy protection systems"
<Legendre> Evening..
<knome> !hi | Legendre
<ubottu> Legendre: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Legendre> Have a problem. Fresh install of Karmic on IBM T-30 laptop. notes from the XFCE applets (appear in upper right, stuff like "your battery is fully charged, etc) are scrambled.
<Legendre> The box just contains random video garbage, it's unreadable.
<Deviouz> sounds like you need to change videodriver
<knome> Legendre, can you imagebin a screenshot?
<Legendre> it's like the grapic is from the wrong memory region..
<Deviouz> have you tryed to change resolution?
<Deviouz> it can make a big difference
<keke> okay deviouz and knome thanks a tone
<Legendre> Deviouz: possibly so, but I've no idea how to force a driver on modern Xorg servers. I used to write/edit my own xf86 config files, but the files on *buntu are really sparse. The server (or kernel) selects drivers automagically.
<Legendre> Deviouz: what's the approved method for changing res on Xubuntu?
<Legendre> (and I think it might be running at max res already, this is a T30.. 1024x768 max, I THINK)
<Deviouz> you just need to go into settings >
<Deviouz> then change resolution and see if that helps
<Legendre> Ok. I don't have the machine here, it's my mom's.. set it up for her today. It's mostly OK, but I'd really like to fix this issue.
<Deviouz> right click>programs>settings thats it:)
<Legendre> one other issue.. just for the record. Sometimes, the wifi doesn't work when the machine boots.. have to reboot to get it working. That stinks, really.
<Deviouz> if thats not helping you need to change the videodriver
<Deviouz> weh,, that is something I never dealt with, maybe sombody else can help with that
<Deviouz> good luck
<Legendre> oh, and wicd was acting up. It was ignoring changes to prefs for a particular network.. it was trying to use WPA, even though it ws set for WEP - and hence unable to join the network. Baffling.
<Legendre> thanks Deviouz
<Deviouz> np:)
<Legendre> so how do I force a driver on it, and which one would I use?? =)
<Legendre> it's an ATI chipset
<Legendre> or at least that's what lspci says.
<Deviouz> first, you need to find out what graphics card you have in that notebook
<knome> Legendre, have you looked at jockey?
<Deviouz> and then google it,
<Deviouz> and then you should find it in synaptic
<Deviouz> make sure you have all the repos
<Deviouz> then its just to install the prooper driver
<Legendre> knome: nope, I know not of jockey
<Deviouz> reboot
<Legendre> it's like a radeon mobility 9XXX or some crap
<Legendre> knome: what is jockey?
<knome> Legendre, applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<Legendre> knome: hm, there's a proprietary ATI driver??
<knome> Legendre, that app should tell you if you need propietary drivers and lets you install and manage them
<Legendre> sure, I know about that.. thought there were only props. for nvidia
<Legendre> I'll have to give it a look...
<knome> Legendre, if the driver is enabled, try disabling it. if it's disabled, try enabling it.
<Deviouz> check this Legendre https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<Deviouz> when you install a new driver it will automaticly disable and uninstall the old one
<Legendre> thanks for that, Deviouz
<Deviouz> you need to be very sure you pick the right one for your card, otherwice you might not see anything on that screen
<Legendre> knome: but I still don't know what 'jockey' is?
<Deviouz> np, but lets hope its just the resolution, try that first:)
<knome> Legendre, the "hardware drivers" app is names jockey
<knome> *named
<Deviouz> Jockey is a user-space library for recording and replaying an execution of generic x86 GNU/Linux programs.
<Legendre> ah! very good, thanks for that
<Legendre> hm?? lol
<knome> suppose that's a different jockey then
<Legendre> thing is, maybe it's not running at max res.. but mom is old, she likes the display. Says it's "way brigter and clearer than windows"
<Deviouz> how many can it be?:P
<knome> your bets please, the horserace is starting in a minute!
<Legendre> naming fail
<Legendre> lol
<Legendre> she was in total XP misery.. and I don't know crap about windows, so I told her it's time to do something different.
<Deviouz> brighter and clearer oh my god:)
<Legendre> had some idiot issue with the Adobe Download Manager.. which insisted that she update her flash/reader, but then refused to allow it.. even as admin, it would not let her install the new versions.
<Legendre> OH MY GOD!!!!!!
<Legendre> haha
<Deviouz> she is a vice old lady
<Legendre> hey, now... talk nice
<Deviouz> yes I just mean she is intelligent old lady, haha,
<Deviouz> cus she want xubuntu over xp:)
<knome> well i think ADM knew that your mom was a quality lady and insisted on installing that crap on her
<knome> *not to :P
<Deviouz> :)
<Legendre> knome: I don't know much about ADM.. it seems like some crap that adobe pushes on people when they install reader etc.
<knome> things start to be fuzzy near 5am
<Legendre> pure, worthless crapware.. breakware.. failware..
<Deviouz> its probably spyware
<knome> Legendre, well, it KIND OF is usable.
<knome> Legendre, but not if you only have reader
<Deviouz> thank god we are not affected by that so much in the GNU world
<knome> it still can't beat the unix repository-thinking
<Deviouz> the only thing xp is good at is play games
<knome> hah, who plays games anyway ;)
<Deviouz> you can do pretty much everything else in linux 50% better
<Deviouz> yeah right
<Deviouz> but be advised, adobe reader is avalible for xubuntu too:)
<Deviouz> but with out that crap program
<Legendre> fwiw, I've used Linux of one flavor, or another, since 1997.
<Legendre> and have used it exclusively since 1999
<Deviouz> I used pretty much all of them
<knome> Legendre, good for you ;)
<Deviouz> but none I have tryed so far is as good as xubuntu ubuntu and kubuntu
<Legendre> yes, very good for me. what a fucking relief, free of MS..
<Deviouz> lol
<knome> !language | Legendre
<ubottu> Legendre: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Deviouz> I couldnt agree more
<Legendre> I was all-Slack until 2006 or so, then got on Xubuntu
<Deviouz> Ops!
<Deviouz> :)
<Legendre> whoops
<Legendre> It's a family channel, folks.
<Legendre> =)
<Deviouz> yes I had slack to
<Deviouz> that is the most booring distro I ever tryed,
<Deviouz> I mean that is stone age:)
<Legendre> hm, I don't really agree. I never cared much for slick desktops, etc..
<Deviouz> and lets not talk about Gentoo, OH MY GOD!
<Legendre> I always ran blackbox or fluxbox on it, it was great.
<Legendre> Gentoo is goofy.. I don't see the point.
<Deviouz> you know how many times I run configure make and make install,
<Deviouz> probably 1000000
<Legendre> I mean, I do understand it.. I ran it for a while on one box, but just not worth all the conniptions
<Deviouz> no its fun in the beginning but then, noo noo
<Legendre> and yes, I've built oodles of softs under Slack..
<Legendre> hundreds of kernels.. back when I was into that kind of thing.
<Deviouz> thats cool
<Legendre> I still run slack (13) on a couple machines here, where I don't need gui.
<Deviouz> its so much better to have apt do all that things:)
<Legendre> well, yeah.. but my level of trust is so-so..
<knome> uhm.... *cough*
<Deviouz> sure slack is a bit faster but not by much
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> :]
<Deviouz> you have a cold knome?
<Deviouz> :)
<knome> i'm not sure actually
<Legendre> knome: hey, nobody else is talking.. if there is any legit xubu discussion, I'd yield.
<knome> i'm going to bed
<Deviouz> sleep good
 * Legendre is an old hand at IRC.. know the rules
<knome> yeah, keep the discussion going as long as it concerns computers ;)
<Deviouz> distros is ok too?:)
<knome> Deviouz, yes, but as Legendre said, only as long as nobody needs support
<Legendre> Hey, how do I wire a serial cable to connect my Tandy 102 -> PC port.. so I can run it as a term?
<knome> Legendre, i've irced 10 years also :)
<Legendre> cool beans.
<Deviouz> Im sure if someone like support they will make their voice heard:)
<Legendre> need a geritol? I have plenty..
<knome> Deviouz, hope so. :)
 * Legendre is old and decrepit, please mock him.
<knome> hehe
<Deviouz> lol
 * knome hugs Legendre ;)
<knome> have fun guys
<knome> and have a nice day/night!
<Legendre> Ohh! My hip, it's broken!
<Deviouz> lmao:)
<Legendre> you too knome, thanks for the shatt..
<randhol> Hi. I need to get a machine to ask the dhcp server for a specific address: f.ex 10.0.0.10 due to firewall etc.... I changed the setup in xfce4 in the NetworkManager gui. However some days later I found that my settings had been reset to automatic dhcp.  So my question is if I need to do this setup somewhere else in a config file as this way of doing it in NetworkManager does not seem to be stable.
<randhol> running xubuntu karmic
<j1mc> randhol: so ... you just need a static ip then?
<randhol> just a local static
<j1mc> the dhcp server is on your own network?
<randhol> yes it is the fiber-modem
<randhol> I need to setup the firewall in the modem to allow ssh from outside as I'm managing this computer from some 1000km away
<j1mc> i think something like this should do it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<randhol> in the firewall settings I need to put a spesific local IP
<randhol> ah
<randhol> thanks!
<randhol> So get rid of the network manager and do the same setup in the config files
<randhol> I'll have a try at this as soon as the running simulation finishes
<randhol> thanks!
<raevol> hey all, when are xubuntu meetings held?
<arthy> hi
<Some_Person> Is it possible to hide menu items from Xfce but not GNOME and/or KDE?
<silare> Is there a way for me to get the Albatross theme for GNOME as well?
<Some_Person> silare: errm, it's a normal gtk theme as far as i can tell. should work in gnome already
<silare> I know it's a normal GTK theme, but what about the window border?
<zeus> i just installed xubuntu 9.10 im unable to install the updates while the update notifier says tht things are supposed to be installed
<charlie-tca> Sysi: you around today?
<Sysi> mostly
<charlie-tca> If you remember yesterday, questions about the nvidia 185 driver not starting gdm in lucid?
<charlie-tca> Only nvidia driver to work in lucid is 190, which has to be downloaded from nvidia
<charlie-tca> I thing is is not out in final version yet
<charlie-tca> well, let me try that line again. I think it is not out in final version from nvidia yet
<charlie-tca> but he was right, 185 will not allow gdm to start in lucid
<Sysi> alphas are always interesting
<charlie-tca> oh yeah!
<Sysi> i could put lucid on that old machine
<Sysi> exept that it may is broken
<charlie-tca> It is a bit tricky, right now
<charlie-tca> lucid or the machine broken?
<Sysi> machine
<charlie-tca> :-(
<charlie-tca> makes it much harder
<bobobob> help....I cannot boot under the glx-185 drivers.  I login and it flickers a few times and then it asked me to login in again...infinite loop.  If I boot into low graphics, I can boot whole way.... :(
<charlie-tca> Using what version of Xubunt?
<charlie-tca> Only nvidia driver to work in lucid is 190, which has to be downloaded from nvidia
<bobobob> karmic...sorry
<charlie-tca> switch to a tty if you can, run 'sudo apt-get update', then  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', restart using 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<charlie-tca> see if it helps
<bobobob> k...
<charlie-tca> something got thrown out of date or did not complete the installation
<bobobob> guess I could try the nvidia driver from nvidia....
<charlie-tca> Might try an "sudo apt-get check" too, to look for broken dependencies
<bobobob> all up to date....
<bobobob> check is good too...
<charlie-tca> I have run into that issue on VBox, but not in hardware
<bobobob> lol...I use vbox quite a bit too.  did I mention that I hate to use windows....?
<bobobob> can you sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-185 or will that really mess X11 up?
<charlie-tca> you can
<charlie-tca> well, I have, anyway
<charlie-tca> I purged nvidia once though. What a mess
<bobobob> gee that installs confidence.... :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<bobobob> now I get a message that it needs to run in low graphics...but it does login now... ;)
<bobobob> how do you install latest nvidia driver/settings, do you go to nvidia.com or somewheres else?
<charlie-tca> yes, you have to download them from nvidia.
<bobobob> k
<charlie-tca> Did you install through system - hardware drivers?
<bobobob> yep
<Deviouz> im having a severe problem with gdm
<Deviouz> I type my pw and it working little and then throws be back out,
<Deviouz> now I cant log into my system:(
<Deviouz> comon anyone
<Deviouz> would it work if I uninstall it?
<Deviouz> knome you there?
<knome> Deviouz, yup
<Deviouz> hi
<Deviouz> can you help me with gdm
<Deviouz> I hate this thing
<bobobob> boo...I have a quadro nvs 160m...all they have for it is a beta 169.04 from 2007
<bobobob> Deviouz: I am having same problem
<Deviouz> yes this is a big bug for sure!
<knome> Deviouz, sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<Deviouz> it seem buggy as hell, is this a beta version?
<bobobob> I figured it was the video driver since I could login fine using the low graphics
<bobobob> have you tried low graphics login?
<Deviouz> I already have low graphics
<bobobob> mine worked fine for about 2 weeks, it must be some new change
<bobobob> with nvidia....just started this yesterday
<Deviouz> maybe it will work better if install an older version?
<bobobob> like I said low graphics works fine
<bobobob> here
<bobobob> Deviouz: what video drivers are you using
<Deviouz> so you just changed the resolituion then?
<Deviouz> I haveing an old tnt/riva card
<bobobob> no...I did a recovery boot, I think it was called...it was in the grub menu.  Then I uninstalled my nvidia graphics, then I reboot, then it said it needed to boot one session with low graphics
<Deviouz> I see, and then you can still use nvidia drivers after that?
<Deviouz> I noticed the resolution was set way too high when I had it freshly installed, I had a really blurry screen
<Deviouz> I changed that and got it ok
<bobobob> Deviouz: nope...until this gets resolved on xubuntus side, I guess I will just login low graphics for a while
<Deviouz> hmm, wouldnt it work if just change the resolution in X?
<Deviouz> question is how?
<Deviouz> ok thanks bobobob, I will have a go at it
<bobobob> i tried changing resolution in x while using nvidia drivers, but no luck
<Deviouz> ok then, I will give it one more chance and if it doenst obey I will Purge it to helll!!>:
<Deviouz> :P
<Deviouz> bye for now
<Balsaq> Hyvaa uuttavuotta !!!
<Balsaq> Ungu' Bradun Dowg ?
<ljamisonii> hello all
<Balsaq> welcome ljamisonii
<knome> Balsaq, you forgot the umlauts! :)
<knome> Hyvää uutta vuotta! :)
<Balsaq> wooops
<Balsaq> got newt or
<Balsaq> onnellista uutto voutta
<knome> *uutta vuotta
<knome> otherwise you are correct ;)
<knome> and you too
<Balsaq> thank you
<ljamisonii> Balsaq, thanks :)
<Ben_Monkey> Hello everyone
<Balsaq> Greetings Ben_Monkey
<Ben_Monkey> Hi ;)
<Ben_Monkey> i did an online update from 9.04 to 9.10 last week and am having some issues
<Ben_Monkey> just looking for some advice on where to start looking
<Ben_Monkey> i assume there is a config file that controls the indavidual user's session...
<Ben_Monkey> though i dont know where or which file that is
<Ben_Monkey> whoops
<Ben_Monkey> definately mispelled that :(
<charlie-tca> config files should be in ~/.config and ~/.local. But sometimes gnome comes into it and you need to tweak something in ~/.gnome2 or ~/.gconf
<charlie-tca> What kind of issues are you having?
<Ben_Monkey> after i login, when xfce is selected as the session type, the screen flicks to black  and returns to the login screen. I f i select xterm as the session type, it has no issue
<charlie-tca> Try deleting ~/.cache
<Ben_Monkey> okay will do
<charlie-tca> then look in ~/.xsession-errors for any hints. After that, reboot from the tty using sudo shutdown -r now
<Ben_Monkey> in home...?
<charlie-tca> yup, /home/$USER/.cache ; it is a hidden file, that's why starts with .
<Ben_Monkey> sounds good
<charlie-tca> fingers crossed, too
<charlie-tca> sometimes though, it works
<charlie-tca> Oh, look in ~/.dmrc for hints too. It may have "session=xubuntu" or xfce or something one time only. more than once means delete the extra lines of it
<Ben_Monkey> aon a separate note, how does that whole session start process work? i assume a config file is consulted and lists things like xfce4-panel, xfce-session, xfce4-calender, etc...
<charlie-tca> yes, but it should start at /etc/xdg first, then it comes back to your /home and individual changes
<charlie-tca> Anyone here got 9.10 working?
<Ben_Monkey> funny thing i had a similar problem when i did an over-the-air updated from 8.10 to 9.04 on a separate system
<Ben_Monkey> should have learned my leason ;)
<charlie-tca> Lots of us had that one
<charlie-tca> that was due to the change to Xfce 4.6 from 4.4. The configurations did not convert and you had to delete them to get it working
<charlie-tca> This one, I don't know. I haven't had a problem today
<charlie-tca> But then, I did reinstall over Christmas, too
<Deviouz> bobobob I installed xdm:) its butt ugly but it works
<Ben_Monkey> okay changing screen resolution from the command line.... dont know where to start any pointers?
<Deviouz> <Ben_Monkey> have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Deviouz> bobobob say you can do it from the boot aswell ,,within the grub menu, failsafe mode or something
<Ben_Monkey> thanks
<Ben_Monkey> reading
<Deviouz> hope it helps
<Ben_Monkey> no luck on deleteing .cache
<Ov3rf10w> Ben_Monkey, what your problem?
<knome> !resolution | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> oops!
<knome> !resolution | Ben_Monkey
<ubottu> Ben_Monkey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> sorry for the flooding. :P
<Deviouz> !resolution | Ben_Monkey
<ubottu> Ben_Monkey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Deviouz> thats cool
<Deviouz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Deviouz> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hal_> happy new year all
<charlie-tca> Happy New Year to all!
<hal_> ditto charlie
<Ben_Monkey> in etc/xdg/, what does the xfconf migration script do/
<Ben_Monkey> ?
<hal_> whats up Ben?
<Ben_Monkey> hi hal
<Ben_Monkey> been troubleshooting some low level xfce issues after updateing to 4.6
<Ben_Monkey> wasn't able to login to an xfce based session (only xterm), deleted .cache and had some intermitent positive results
<Ben_Monkey> just cp'ing some sensitive data over
<Ben_Monkey> should have updated as root :(, maybe then this wouldn't have been so painfull
<hal_> maybe, should nt
<hal_> be
<Ben_Monkey> i have had session issues  twice after updateing from 8.10 to 9.04 and 9.04 to 9.10 on separate systems, one thing i had in common was i ran both updates from my user account
<Ben_Monkey> which i had removed from the root group...
<hal_> i always had trouble on the updates. i found backing up my files and just doing a straight download after burning the new cd saved me alot of headaches
<hal_> upgrades i mean
<Ben_Monkey> yeah i probably should have done that, i just wish i understood the system better
<hal_> time Ben, just a little time. It'll sinks it hooks in you, like it did me
<Ben_Monkey> i am pretty sure the problem lies in a unknown config file that runs the session startup process
<hal_> possibly. do you have another cpu that your not using?
<hal_> thats how i learned linux
<hal_> still learning
<hal_> ah. hold on going to look somethin up for ya
<Ben_Monkey> several, mostly laptops
<Ben_Monkey> so yeah looking at my login screen, it shows two options for xfce and one for xterm. i'm thinking one of those "xfce session" bits is a borken link to 4.4 and one is the new 4.6
<Ben_Monkey> how to remove said link....
<Ben_Monkey> off to father google
<hal_> another way to learn ubuntu without all the trouble is using a program that lets you download ubuntu into a folder in windows with installing. here is the link, read it over: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=show&redirect=Wubi
<hal_> its a good way to run and learn it without installing into your hard drive..until your ready
<Ben_Monkey> nice thanks ;)
<Ben_Monkey> i find i learn best when i can talk things over, get the big concepts down in my head
<Ben_Monkey> how do people do that these days short of having a saavy friend ?
<Ben_Monkey> removing them reinstalling xfce... anyone
<Ben_Monkey> from command line;)
<Ben_Monkey> never mind working the google
<molecule_> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 2010
#xubuntu 2010-01-01
<mrmacplus> well this sucks
<mrmacplus> trying to get xubuntu installed on a friends satellite
<mrmacplus> and it doesn't recognize the full scren resolution
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mrmacplus> thanks for that
<mrmacplus> even though I'm not a linux noob
<mrmacplus> it seems to be a bug with the toshiba satellite l505d
<ron_o> why would it be a bug in the Satellite? Can Windows pick it up?
<mrmacplus> i might try fedora
<ron_o> considering that's what was probablyl on it before.
<mrmacplus> his windows went to hell
<ron_o> what kind of video card is in there?
<ron_o> look there first.
<ron_o> the linux kernel does most of the hardware checking.
<mrmacplus> wouldn't boot in anything but safemnot sure yet
<mrmacplus> *wow
<mrmacplus> crap
<mrmacplus> backspace fail
<mrmacplus> im gonna try damn small linux
<ron_o> hwo old is the satellite?
<mrmacplus> about a month old
<ron_o> new?
<mrmacplus> yeah
<ron_o> DSL has a 2.4 kernel.. don't even try.
<mrmacplus> he's had it for a month and screwed it up already
<ron_o> for a newer machine, anything less than a 2.6 won't work.
<ron_o> sounds like a bad computer.
<ron_o> why not just bring it back? Could be hardware based.
<mrmacplus> reinstalled windows 7 using this Tiny7 install disk
<mrmacplus> it only goes to 1024x768
<ron_o> any excuse, like installing another OS, might let companies get off the hook for supporting it.
<mrmacplus> ah
<ron_o> IMO, Windows sucks to install from scratch. Most machines come with it installed, and that's where their money lies.
<mrmacplus> well
<mrmacplus> i've heard ubuntu 9.04 works
<mrmacplus> but that 9.10 doesn't
<ron_o> try a Sabayon Live CD and see if it works..
<ron_o> it has kernel 2.6.32.xx
<mrmacplus> time to waste another cd :)
<ron_o> Sabayon is a Gentoo fork
<ron_o> it's the kernel that matters here.
<mrmacplus> ew
<mrmacplus> no portage please
<mrmacplus> and I'm running low on cds
<ron_o> nahh, just to see if it's a kernel issue.
<ron_o> well, for a new computer you could use a thumb drive.
<mrmacplus> can't spare a flash drive
<mrmacplus> right now at least
<ron_o> I had an intel that needed a very up to date kernel, and Sabayon saved me until the kernel was upgraded.
<mrmacplus> i know about unetbootin
<mrmacplus> what does Fedora 12 or whatever's the latest have?
<ron_o> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=fedora
<ron_o> the very lates: linux (2.6.32.2)
<ron_o> same as Sabayon's...
<mrmacplus> so tiny7 doesn't have the wireless drivers either
<ron_o> Go Live first, then dive. :)
<mrmacplus> we might just use his restore disks
<ron_o> yah.
<mrmacplus> despite the bloatware
<ron_o> getting xfce on fedora, is that hard?
<mrmacplus> i wouldn't think so
<mrmacplus> we're not planning on using xfce though
<ron_o> it supports it. I hear so much about fedora, I'd like to try it.
<mrmacplus> something like openbox
<ron_o> I like fluxbox, but I install xfce and then install fluxbox.. that way there's support from the community without going it alone.
<mrmacplus> i dislike fluxbox
<ron_o> I've got a new hard drive, and am not sure how I want to partition it. Should I dual boot with another OS, or just use Virtualization.
<ron_o> so hard to decide.
<mrmacplus> dualboot
<ron_o> dual boot is great, since you might screw up your other OS. However, a liveCD can do as well.
<ron_o> Even with a core2duo overclocked, virualization takes a huge hit on resources.
<mrmacplus> so here comes bloatware
<mrmacplus> Windows 7 restore disks :(
<ron_o> man, I love windows in a way. There's no OS with so many choices for apps... I hate it because you can't do anything without an application.. sucks sometimes... but I really hate it because it's so darn insecure.
<ron_o> if they could fix that part I'd go back in a second.
<Deviouz> hi ron
<mrmacplus> oh, it seems as though we can still dual-boot even while using the toshiba restore disks
<ron_o> hey Deviouz
<mrmacplus> bueno
<Deviouz> if you will do a dual boot, make sure you install the windows first, otherwice it will kill grub
<mrmacplus> i know
<ron_o> mrmacplus, don't know your level, but you need to install linux last.
<ron_o> hehe. :)
<Deviouz> yesp:P
<mrmacplus> i'm not that much of a noob
<ron_o> same thought....
<Deviouz> alrighty then:)
<mrmacplus> two years ago today I killed this comps MBR
<mrmacplus> while trying to install linux to an external drive
<mrmacplus> it was Mandriva Linux
<mrmacplus> we just need to get linux for him so he can use the net securely
<mrmacplus> without antivirus software taking up resources
<ron_o> hehe, so true. re: antivirus..
<mrmacplus> so the recover disks have an option to install to the first patition
<mrmacplus> so I'm gonna use gparted to get the drive partitioned
<mrmacplus> you just gotta love over complicated installs xD
<mrmacplus> well the screen res is better now
<ron_o> in paritioning a harddrive, is there any benefit to having a primary partition over a logical parition?
<ron_o> like should /boot be on a primary and should /home be on a primary?
<mrmacplus> not sure :P
<mrmacplus> but xubuntu doesn't appear to recognize the keyboard
<mrmacplus> so I'm rebooting
<mrmacplus> this is more work than it should be
<mrmacplus> and even then there's no wireless networking
<mrmacplus> so i'll have to use ndiswrapper
<ron_o> it doesn't make a difference. A partition is a partition.
<mrmacplus> i know
<mrmacplus> but I have to type gparted :p
<ron_o> I meant for me... hehe..
<ron_o> talk about being self involved. :)
<mrmacplus> woo!
<mrmacplus> the keyboard works
<ron_o> mrmacplus, you just look like you are enjoying yourself way too much. :)
<ron_o> and I thought it was worry before.
<ron_o> you were actually bragging instead.
<mrmacplus> and now I'm gonna allocate 30gb to windows
<ron_o> only 30GB? that's just for the OS, no?
<mrmacplus> then the rest to a files partition and linux
<mrmacplus> 30gb isn't enough for just a windows 7 install?
<mrmacplus> i've fit it under 20gb
<ron_o> wbat a fricking pig!
<ron_o> man, that's huge/
<ron_o> no wonder why Vista didn't work.
<mrmacplus> well, here goes :P
<ron_o> I bet the Windows programmers were following the scrape, patch and tape programming techniques to get it all running.
<mrmacplus> haha yeah
<ron_o> that's one thing about the open source community. You can only hide bad programming for so long.
<ron_o> I mean, Ubuntu can still fit an entire OS in under 700MB..
<sugar2k> liking xbuntu 9.10 on my CF72 Toughbook
<ron_o> even under 4.7GB, some are embarrassed at its size.
<ron_o> sugar2k, got a new HD and am going to upgrade soon.
<sugar2k> cool ! new HD space is good...
<ron_o> 1TB..
<sugar2k> nice
<ron_o> however, it's mostly to consolidate some older HDs and also I have some with some screwed up OSs... I have to gather the data off them and retire it.
<ron_o> plus, my other HDs will be for just backup...
<sugar2k> yeah, i run ubuntu 9.10, kubuntu 8.04 and openSUSE 11.2 & Xbuntu - too many distros ;)
<ron_o> wow, yah.. confusing..
<sugar2k> i do wish xbuntu had better menu editing
<ron_o> I go with xubuntu and stick with fluxbox as my main.
<ron_o> I know.. it has nothing for menu editing.
<sugar2k> i like openbox, Crunchbang on the Dell Mini 9
<ron_o> strangely, fluxbox does.
<Sysi> isn't there menuconfig in 8.04?
<sugar2k> might try fluxbox on xbuntu
<ron_o> Sysi, yah, but not what you think it is...
<ron_o> it's very, very basic.
<Sysi> well, idk, never needed that
<ron_o> it should be called, menu-config-fantasy.
<ron_o> sugar2k, the thing about fluxbox is that all configs are in text files..
<ron_o> easily understood, easily manipluated; well, only after you learn the syntax
<sugar2k> i worked out a nice Conky file on #!
<ron_o> yah, Conky.. great.
<ron_o> fkuxbox, really doesn't have such things as applets and the panel sucks.
<Sysi> openbox don't have any useless panel by default
<knome> gosh, micro machines is way too hard
<ron_o> I went back to XFCE a while back for 3D desktop... what's it called? Beryl?
<knome> compiz
<ron_o> and it was cool for about 10 minutes.
<sugar2k> i like the light pc, make you learn a bit...
<ron_o> yah, Beryl and Compiz joined or something.
<Sysi> and became to compiz fusion
<mrmacplus> I love openbox
<mrmacplus> or PekWM
<ron_o> the problem is, no matter how fast any system is, conservation of resources is always a valid attitude.
<ron_o> I mean, I've got a core2duo overclocked and sometimes programs kill my CPU (when they go awry)
<mrmacplus> this is like a 2.2ghz turion
<ron_o> it's like, resources are free to take as long as they are there, ya know.
<mrmacplus> the one i'm repairing is
<mrmacplus> my main comp is a 733mhz G4
<sugar2k> i like Crunchbang cause it's light and dark..
<mrmacplus> now it's not automounting these drives
<mrmacplus> oh well
<mrmacplus> I'll go with Fedora
<mrmacplus> probably
<Sysi> fedora is nice, but ubuntu seems to work more often
<mrmacplus> however
<mrmacplus> 9.10 doesn't have acpi support with this comp
<Sysi> i don't have 9.10 support
<sugar2k> i have Chrome and T-Bird 3 running in Xbuntu 9.10
<sugar2k> later - everyone have a great new Decade !!
<ron_o> ext4 over ext3?
<ron_o> really, ext4 was what ext3 was supposed to be, right?
<Sysi> ext4 ♥
<Sysi> ext4 is faster
<ron_o> ext4 is that good?
<ron_o> should all partitions be ext4?
<Sysi> well, i use that
<Sysi> swap shouldn't :P
<ron_o> hehe..
<knome> ehm
<knome> good night guys
<knome> have fun
<ron_o> Windows souldn't either? ;->
<Sysi> g'night
<Sysi> or morning
<ron_o> you know, I was thinking the difference between Windows and Open Source OS, Linux in this case. And with Windows you are generally held to their standard.. you must use their file system.
<ron_o> there's so many choices in linux.. like Reiser or XFE (is it?)..
<ron_o> for a production machine I would think the filing system would be very important indeed.
<ron_o> a filesystem*
<ron_o> too many beers. :)
<Deviouz> exuse me but I gotto drop in, ext3 is actually better than ext4 in one sence
<Deviouz> with ext 3 you can allways restore data deleted by misstake, in ext4 there is no way to do this
<ron_o> well, Reiser is better for small files, like on certain web servers... but it's not great for a general use filesystem, IMHO.
<ron_o> ext3 is just ext2 Journalled, yes.
<Deviouz> ext4 is pretty fast though, I hope it will be as good as ext3 some day
<ron_o> I'm going to go with ext4 with backup of anything important.
<ron_o> the thing is we need to add perfomance now to any filesystem, because the HDs are getting so darn big and now we have SSDs..
<ron_o> wow, things are getting complicated to say the least. Nothing is easy with computers.
<ron_o> Can HDs actually get much bigger than 2TB without creating too much heat? I doubt it.
<ron_o> well, SSDs can, but not the spindle kind.
<ron_o> that's one reason why I didn't go to 1.5TB and stuck with a 1TB.. I heard so many problems with 1.5TB drives, I was hoping I could avoid disaster.
<Balsaq> jotta aivan -lta te joka kirjailla ilmaista koodikielellä , kiittää te
<Moon_Doggy> hi
<Balsaq> welcome to xubutu Moon_Doggy
<Balsaq> xubuntu i meant
<Moon_Doggy> when i started up 2 hours ago my panels were gone and totem and x-chat started by them selfs, but x-chats network list was missing
<Moon_Doggy> too
<Balsaq> i hate that when that happens
<Moon_Doggy> do you know why it happens
<Balsaq> not a clue
<Moon_Doggy> ANYWAY TO FIX
<Moon_Doggy> sry
<Moon_Doggy> bout caps
<Balsaq> are you on a computer that has xubuntu installed to the hard drive all by itself?
<Moon_Doggy> yes
<Balsaq> i am a non tech Moon_Doggy so i am hoping that one of the Pro's steps in here...i use 9.04 and have never had any issues, so i am not a good one too help
<Balsaq> are you on 9.10?
<Moon_Doggy> yea
<mrmacplus> well
<mrmacplus> I got xubuntu installed on this
<mrmacplus> but I can't find out how to edit GRUB or find out which wireless driver to install under ndiswrapper
<mrmacplus> lspci says this comp has a realtek 8172
<mrmacplus> as wireless
<mrmacplus> and I can only boot the computer with the boot param scpi=off
<mrmacplus> *acpi=off
<mrmacplus> any ideas?
<crawler> hi.  my VNC server dies at least 3 or 4 times per day, and i have to restart it (using the command: x11vnc -safer -usepw -forever).  is there a log file or some way to diagnose why this is happening?
<silare> hi all. How do I import Albatross's window border theme to GNOME?
<silare> Or is there an import out there? I can't find one.
<Ov3rf10w> if you using ubuntu go to #ubuntu
<silare> I'm on Xubuntu right now. I have a friend asking if there's a way to make a port.
<Skinkie> hi all, is it possible to directly upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10?
<Skinkie> i have installed 8.04, and it forced me to do 8.10... but i rather want to avoid 9.04
<likemindead> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<likemindead> (Sorry... I've always gone for fresh installs...)
<Sysi> /msg ubottu upgrade
<Sysi> or /msg ubottu upgrade | <nick>
<Skinkie> i'm going to try the .iso upgrade using the cdrom upgrade feature
<hal> Happy New Year!
<likemindead> :::shrug:::
<ron_o> when you format a HD in ext4 (this time), why is 2-3% of each partition used?
<ron_o> and, yah, Happy New Year...
<ron_o> nevermind. Ext4 uses space for the journal..
<ron_o> didn't know it would be that much.
<ron_o> I was figuring like 50MB of so..
<ron_o> from wikipedia: Some file systems allow the journal to grow, shrink and be re-allocated just as would a regular file; most, however, put the journal in a contiguous area or a special hidden file that is guaranteed not to move or change size while the file system is mounted.
<ron_o> obviously, a static journal is safest. Perhaps too, less chance of fragmentation.
<pdg1> I've got a really basic question. I went from Ubuntu to xubuntu. I've got two HDD's. an 8GB and a 250GB. I used the install wizard and selected the full space of the 8GB HDD... but I can't remember how to remount the 250GB. I've been searching for a while now and I'm starting to feel really dumb
<djura-san> mount -t your_fs(ext2,3,4...) /disk /mount_point
<djura-san> like: "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /media/disk"
<pdg1> what if i can't find it in media
<pdg1> oh
<pdg1> nevvermind
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> create mount point wherever you want
<Deviouz> if you want it mounted on startup, then you must edit fstab
<Deviouz> otehrwice you must do it every time you boot
<Deviouz> put this in your /etc/fstab file "/dev/sda2       /media/media     ext3    defaults        0       2"
<Deviouz> without the quotes
<pdg1> frriiick... I hate being stupid
<pdg1> alright.. thanks :D
<pdg1> oh... how do i find out what filesystems i have to mount?
<pdg1> isn't it like... mount fs ls
<pdg1> or somehting
<Deviouz> what fs do you have on that disk?
<Ov3rf10w> df
<Deviouz> did you format the disc in linux?
<Deviouz> or windows?
<pdg1> you like.. what format is it in?
<pdg1> it's ext3
<Deviouz> then you just put that as I said and reboot the computer
<Deviouz> no need to do anything more
<pdg1> okay. but i mean... how do i find out if it's sda1.. sda2
<pdg1> etc...
<Deviouz> sda1 is allways the system
<Deviouz> and any other will be sda2, sda3 and so on
<pdg1> so it must be sda2 because i have no other drives
<Deviouz> I see
<Deviouz> you can type "df" in the terminal
<Deviouz> then you get a list of all avalible HDD's
<pdg1> oh, that's what the other guy said :P
<Deviouz> oh, yes he did:)
<Deviouz> you see the disk pdg1?
<Deviouz> if not you can try df -a
<pdg1> hmm I'll paste what i see
<Deviouz> ok
<pdg1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350093/
<Deviouz> hm, do you have the other hdd on a controller?
<pdg1> i sure as snot hope i didn't accidentally reformat that HDD in my drunken new years stupor
<Deviouz> lol
<Deviouz> I not see your other hdd in there
<Deviouz> open terminal and type "df -a" and paste again
<pdg1> it was like... 3:00 and i got the great idea to isntall Xubuntu :P
<pdg1> lol
<Deviouz> anyway you seem to have installed xubuntu on the right one:)
<pdg1> yeah.. I'm not overly concerned
<pdg1>  be working... and I don't think i could fry my hard drive :P
<Deviouz> :) lets hope that
<pdg1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350094/
<Deviouz> still dont see it
<pdg1> that's kind of funky...
<Deviouz> maybe you installed it wrong?
<pdg1> the Hard drive or linux?
<Deviouz> yes
<Deviouz> how did you install int in the box?
<pdg1> well it's been sitting there since the last OS i had on there
<pdg1> and Ubuntu picked it up okey
<Deviouz> what kind is it?
<pdg1> um. Maxtor i think
<pdg1> IDe
<Deviouz> is it the older type with a flat cable or a thin cable?
<Deviouz> oh
<pdg1> yeah... older :P
<pdg1> maybe a reboot would resolve?
<Deviouz> do you know how to a ide disk depending if master or slave?
<pdg1> yeah
<Deviouz> if you have it on the far end of the cable, you should put it as master right?
<Deviouz> in middle ,slave
<pdg1> the 8GB is set to master... none of them are on cable select
<Deviouz> thats wierd?
<Deviouz> hey, do this
<Deviouz> install gparted and have a look at it
<pdg1> good idea :P
<Deviouz> "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<balvonas> diots
<balvonas> idiots
<Deviouz> lol
<Deviouz> you have a better suggestion?
<balvonas> cfdisk
<Deviouz> that kinda dangerous for a noob dont you think?
<balvonas> to see something without changing?
<balvonas> of course it's safe
<pdg1> yeah... I also let my kid play with matches so he knows that fire is dangerous :P
<Deviouz> lol
<pdg1> just joshin' I don't really have a kid
<pdg1> which is probably a good thing
<balvonas> and that kind of supporters giving advices in official Xubuntu channel:D oh my god
<Deviouz> Im just trying to help balvonas, whats your problem?:O
<Deviouz> and why do you think that cfdisk is any better than gparted??
<Deviouz> gparted is probably THE BEST program to handle partitions ever created!
<Deviouz> but hey if you still want to belong to the stoneage go ahead
<Deviouz> besides, its much easyer to handle a partition within a gui
<Deviouz> specially when you dont know how to write commands
<Deviouz> ubuntu xubuntu is supposed to be easy, then give easy support!
<Deviouz> hows it going pdg1?
<pdg1> poorly
<Deviouz> it still not show up?
<pdg1> my computer sucks
<pdg1> it's just slow
<pdg1> lol
<Deviouz> sorry to hear,
<pdg1> hopefully I'm going to be giving it some more RAM and retiring it as a NAS
<pdg1> then upgrading to a new crappy computer :D
<Deviouz> :)
<pdg1> cheap/free computers FTW
<Deviouz> maybe you can try fluxbox, that will speed it up even more than xfce
<pdg1> you mean like DSL?
<pdg1> yuck :P
<Deviouz> no that is a desktop, like gnome
<Deviouz> http://www.fluxbox.org/
<pdg1> yeah... but DSL uses flux and icewm out of box
<pdg1> right :P
<Deviouz> oh yea you mean damn small linux
<Deviouz> gotcha
<Deviouz> yep its butt ugly but fast:)
<PDG1> so.. funny thing Deviouz. I found it. cool. but I've got sda1 and sda2 as well as sda5 which is a swap
<PDG1> I'm not sure... but I think that means i did something wrong when i formated the drive
<bboyx> Any help for installing  and using applications. Installed google earth via package manager but can not find or open?/
<PDG1> that's odd
<Deviouz> <bboyx> maybe it could help if you type googleearth in terminal?
<ron_o> Deviouz, you didn't ask him quick enough. :/
<ron_o> I'm going to install Xubuntu 9.10 on a new HD on my system, while keeping my old hard drive intact. I'm just going to install and then change the boot order in my BIOS. Are there any issues with doing something like this?
<ron_o> I don't think there should be.
<ron_o> I did this before years ago, and for some reason (maybe coincidence) the file system got hosed on my other hard drive.
<Deviouz> oh, sorry, Im cahtting in several channels here
<Deviouz> you will still have the old OS on the old HDD?
<ron_o> I've tried to avoid that, if it could even happen, by using gparted to do all my HD partitioning and file system creation.
<ron_o> Yes..
<ron_o> still have it on the old HD.
<Deviouz> and what is that? windows?
<ron_o> no, xubuntu 9.04..
<ron_o> I'm using old HDs as backups and/or storage...
<Deviouz> I recommend removing that disk, otherwice it will be confused about wich one to start, if you are having grub on both
<ron_o> eventually, I'll be deleting everything on old HDs and having everything on this one.
<ron_o> but if I change things in my bios, grub won't have a chance of getting confused.
<Deviouz> grub is still the starter for your two disks,
<ron_o> removing it won't be a big deal.
<ron_o> I'll do that.
<Deviouz> yes just disconnect it if you are not using it, then you are on the safe side
<ron_o> but when I use it in the future to copy my /home directory, won't that cause any issues?
<Deviouz> you will have the system on this new disk and home on the old?
<Deviouz> im not sure I understand your setup here
<PDG1> i'm still confused. xubuntu ran super before i made the switch to 9.10 why is it eating my computer alive?
<ron_o> let me explain. I have a few disks I'm running with this system I am on now (9.04). I bought a new HD, which I want to install 9.10 on, from a clean install...
<ron_o> I want to use my new HD, the 1TB drive and use my old Hard Drives as backups...
<ron_o> PDG1, run htop and see what's eating up your resources, to start.
<Deviouz> and you will also use that old system disk as backup?
<PDG1> WAH only 5000k free in memory
<ron_o> Deviouz, well, no... the old system will be erased, eventually, and I'll be using the old hard drives as backup..
<ron_o> PDG1, what's eating up all your memory? Click on MEM at the top and it will show you which app is killing your system.
<Deviouz> you still have things on it you want to save?
<ron_o> yes..
<Deviouz> I see
<Deviouz> well, it will be really messy with two grubs starting two disks same time,
<ron_o> PDG1, I hate to say it but I have many apps, usually my web browsers that kill my computers resources and I have to restart them to get things back to normal.
<Deviouz> maybe you can delete grub from the old disk
<Deviouz> then it wont interfere
<Deviouz> and you still have the stuff for later
<ron_o> browsers are really complicated apps..
<ron_o> Deviouz, great idea... just make a backup...
<ron_o> I'll backup grub and rename it... that way the MBR won't be looking for it.
<ron_o> just to be on the safe side, I'll disconnect it.. what's the harm.
<Deviouz> yes I dont see any problem copying data to or from it as you asked
<Deviouz> you can just delete grub from the old one
<ron_o> yah..
<Deviouz> its easy to install again if you need it
<Deviouz> I like to do it with a windows sytem diskette:P
<Deviouz> that will erase any trace of grub:)
<Deviouz> fdisk / mbr
<ron_o> windows suks... at least there's some use for it. :)
<Deviouz> yes I know but taht diskette can come in handy sometime
<Deviouz> the ultimate bootcd is nice too
<ron_o> yah, that reminds me. Just tried to use an old maxtor diskette to check out drives. Unfortunately, it only recognizes IDE drives. And I thought I had one over on them. :)
<Deviouz> well, good luck:)
<ron_o> yah, I have bootcd too.. it is good, but on me system, I need a very late kernel.
<ron_o> thanks Deviouz... will be getting to it shortly.
<ron_o> I'm excited about a clean install with 9.10, the new hard drive (yah!) and getting things in order around here. (got a few disks with bad OSs/Filesystems with important stuff on them)..
<ron_o> am using ext4 too. :P
<ron_o> for everything. Hope it works out well.
<ron_o> hehe: Bloomberg mentions ubuntu as an alternate to Windows: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&sid=aZ.Y_dCigYME
#xubuntu 2010-01-02
<ron_o> yah, just upgraded (fresh install) to 9.10... kind of behind the times a bit like I like to be, but it was sure worth the wait.
<ron_o> so far so good.
<ron_o> my suspend problem solved..
<ron_o> love xubuntu black theme..
<ron_o> updated 9.10 on clean install. Installed all apps now... new HDD .. am running ext4.. could be a coincidence but this thing is flying. Yah, new system, but it feels like a whole new computer.
<mikubuntu> hey guys wonder if theres anybody here into video issues, like converting filetypes, subtitling, etc
<Guest11666> help me
<Guest11666> how do i make vlc my default application for viewing videos?
<surgy> can someone help me with a problem i have?
<surgy> ! ask || surgy
<ubottu> | surgy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<surgy> why stay brown when there are better distros that achieve the same goal via better means?
<dustman> hi
<dustman> how to disable cpu frequency adjustment when AC power is on?
<vishnu> how do get the theme in xubuntu?
<vishnu> i downloaded the ubuntu studio theme  and wanna activate it?
<vishnu> any one??
<vishnu> v
<vishnu> vv
<vishnu> vv
<vishnu> v
<vishnu> v
<vishnu> vv
<gandalph> hallo good evening all together
<gandalph> i have installed xubuntu 9.10 karmic
<gandalph> and i cant change my gdm-theme on my system
<gandalph> how can i set an another gdm-theme with xubuntu karmic
<gandalph> who can help me?
<gandalph> no answer?
<Sysi> it's pretty hard to change theme in new gdm
<Sysi> you could try google search
<Ov3rf10w> applications -> system -> login window
<Ov3rf10w> maybe
<Sysi> not with new gdm :E
<Sysi> new = current
<Ov3rf10w> ok, sorry
<Ov3rf10w> i use 9.04
<Sysi> yeah, in that it still works
<gandalph> why? what was happend with xubuntu 9.10?
<Sysi> new gdm
<Ov3rf10w> 9.10 is sucks
<Sysi> pretty much
<gandalph> i hope xubuntu allows to change gdm-themes in the next version.
<Sysi> if someone writes proper gdmsetup
<gandalph> perhaps, i will downgrade to 9.04 ;-)
<Sysi> i use centos at the moment
<Sysi> fedora on netbook
<Sysi> custom kernel is cool
<gandalph> i want to modify my system myself and not from canonical
<gandalph> oha, i used debian stable and sid on my laptop
<Sysi> you can edit the conf file propably :)
<gandalph> firstime, i use xubuntu on my eeebox
<gandalph> i think, ubuntu is not so free, debian is better
<gandalph> xubuntu is my test-environment
<gandalph> the hardware-detection is good
<gandalph> but modifing system is very strong
<gandalph> sysi, where is the file in xubuntu?
<Sysi> i'm not sure
<gandalph> /etc/default, etc/grub.d?
<Sysi> !gdm
<gandalph> !gdm
<Sysi> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 656 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<gandalph> well, i have installed gdm-themes, but i can not changed gdm-themes
<gandalph> yet
<gandalph> i dont find a menu-entry?
<Sysi> current gdmsetup is lame
<Sysi> if you want to configure, install gentoo :P
<Sysi> arch maybe also do
<gandalph> sysi, i know gentoo, but i like debian. debian is great!
<gandalph> sysi, i dont have so much time to build packages myself in gentoo.
<Besogon> Gandalph (Is it nick from The Lord of the ring) in russian lang Gandalph=Гендальф )))
<Sysi> i didn't like debian
<Sysi> it didn't work
<gandalph> oh, debian works all the time ;-)
<gandalph> in stable, testing and sid
<Besogon> Sysi, ubuntu can make debian better
<Sysi> for me it didn't, like this centos
<Sysi> and i like yum more than apt
<gandalph> besogon: yes, this is my nickname :)
<Sysi> but when i want working system, some version of ubuntu usually do it best
<gandalph> sysi, yum is good, but apt is very flexible
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sysi> currently i can't watch dvds with this centos
<gandalph> ok, ubuntu has a good hardware-detection and ist very beginnerfriendly
<charlie-tca> I am not sure you can change themes in gdm anymore
<Sysi> it might be possible, but not very ubuntu-style easy
<charlie-tca> Not very any easy, Ubuntu simply used what gnome created
<_Pete_> is yum still as slow as I tried last time (2 years or so): yam install somepacket took ages like minutes
<gandalph> hmm.. i have deactivated usplash and xsplash an my system and my system start in the textmod only
<charlie-tca> They changed gnome so much, it was difficult to even get gdm to work with anything else
<Sysi> gandalph: i think i heard there was bug with that
<Sysi> fedora don't have any kind on gdmsetup
<gandalph> i dont like fedora.
<gandalph> sorry
<charlie-tca> what desktop is fedora using?
<Sysi> hum?
<gandalph> gnome as standard
<Sysi> there's also kde version
<Sysi> and different spins
<charlie-tca> What is fedora using for login?
<Sysi> gdm or kdm
<charlie-tca> okay. I think gdm setup is one of those applications that got tossed aside in the the re-write
<charlie-tca> Once Plymouth is working, gdm should not be needed anymore
<gandalph> sysi, do you have tested xubuntu lucid?
<Sysi> not yet
<gandalph> luci is very fast
<Sysi> i could try on that one machine
<gandalph> ähmm... lucid
<Sysi> if it isn't broken
<gandalph> it is broken yet, but you can test it! no problem!
<charlie-tca> We release alpha2 on Jan 14
<gandalph> i have installed lucid on my netbook
<Sysi> i mean broken by hw
<gandalph> but you cant work all the time, many packages are bug yet.
<charlie-tca> nvidia will break it if you try to use the 185 drivers
<Sysi> curently that machine don't boot at all
<Sysi> jaunty intallation didn't seem to work
<Sysi> i maybe try karmic again
<gandalph> if you install the iso, also alternate or deskop-cd/dvd oder usb-stick on your pc, then is good.
<gandalph> but a dist-upgrade or full-upgrade, you have some problems with lucid.
<gandalph> charlie-tca: my netbook has an intel-grafic
<charlie-tca> That should work fine in lucid, then
<gandalph> i dont need 3d-drivers here
<charlie-tca> right.
<charlie-tca> I think they are now built into the kernel
<gandalph> ok, its fine for you ;-)
<Sysi> shouldn't intel work in karmic already?
<charlie-tca> the test installs I ran yesterday worked good.
<Sysi> exept that it didn't
<charlie-tca> I think it does, I believe jaunty was the last version gave issues with intel, wasn't it?
<gandalph> yes, yes, lucid hasnt a problem with intel, of course!
<Sysi> karmic didn't work with my intel
<Sysi> crashes after some time
<charlie-tca> :-(
<Sysi> same with fedora, didn't boot to centos installation
<Sysi> i'll try that again
<charlie-tca> Is it the intel driver or the grub2 causing it?
<gandalph> i dont have problems with intel. do you want use 3d-effekts under lucid?
<Sysi> i'm not sure
<gandalph> i didnt test them
<Sysi> mostly worked in hardy
<charlie-tca> gandalph: different intel video will require a different driver
<gandalph> but with free drivers is lucid ok.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, hardy was good, then we ran into a lot of intel video issues until Karmic. Hopefully, all of the issues are fixed for lucid.
<Sysi> it didn't work perfectly with hardy, or gnome at least
<gandalph> i have read about the intel-driver in the web, but i dont know what is special-website of intel
<charlie-tca> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gandalph> the build their own driver with 3d-support.
<gandalph> look here: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<gandalph> and here: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Amako> Hello
<gandalph> amako: hello
<Amako> I was wondering if I can get some guidance.
<charlie-tca> Amako: Please the actual question you have. Guidance is a very big subject to help with.
<Amako> i have an old Apple Ibook G3 and i was wondering if xubuntu is compatible with it.  The downloads i see are for AMD and Intel Chipset so i'm not sure
<charlie-tca> Let me find it
<Sysi> was it so that they dropped ppc support from karmic?
<charlie-tca> Here is 8.10 for the G3: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<charlie-tca> Here is 9.04 for the G3: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/9.04/release/
<Sysi> how about lts?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> not for the apple
<Sysi> :o
<gandalph> why?
<charlie-tca> Here is 9.10 for the G3: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/9.10/release/
<charlie-tca> We did not have a port for 8.04
<gandalph> its too hard?
<charlie-tca> Not enough people
<gandalph> oha :-O
<charlie-tca> You can't just grab the standard images for the ibooks and PowerBooks.
<gandalph> :-(
<charlie-tca> I believe they have one in development for Lucid, but it is broken right now. We will testers for it, though
<Amako> Sweeeeet, thanks for your help.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<gandalph> but, debian support. :-))
<charlie-tca> huh? for what? gandalph
<gandalph> look here: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/
<charlie-tca> That is not Xubuntu
<gandalph> ok, ok
<gandalph> ;-)
<charlie-tca> Try looking here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily/current/
<charlie-tca> That is the lucid port
<Sysi> what i've heard, you don't get good help with debian from irc
<charlie-tca> They are a bit harsh when helping
<gandalph> ok, sorry.
<charlie-tca> gandalph: no problem. I am glad to hear debian has a port
<Amako> i'm new to ubuntu and to linux so thanks for the speedy help.
<charlie-tca> We push the test images out daily here, for all the versions Ubuntu has
<gandalph> thanks charlie, i have understood you ;-)
<charlie-tca> Amako: anytime. Feel free to just ask your questions. If anyone can answer, they will
<Amako> :)
<charlie-tca> We will be calling for testers for alpha2 starting about 2009-01-12, if anyone is interested
<charlie-tca> I'll make an announcement here, and on the mailing lists
<gandalph> i will download the newest xubuntu from the web now, and test it with 3d-support, wlan and so on.
<charlie-tca> great! If you find any issues, let me know
<gandalph> include full-upgrade.
<charlie-tca> Might be too early to test upgrade, though
<gandalph> fine charlie. you will hear from me.
<charlie-tca> Also, expect a lot of changes next week, okay.
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I will hang around for a couple of hours, then I will be back here tomorrow.
<gandalph> bye, bye and good night! thanks for all your informations and help in this forum.
<charlie-tca> Also, feel free to use email if you need to: charlie@ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> charlie-tca@ubuntu.com
<gandalph> oh thanks!
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<gandalph> no problem!
<ron_o> is there any way to start programs when starting the desktop in Xubuntu 9.10 and have them startup in a particular desktop?
<knome> ron_o, see settings -> session and startup -> tab application autostart
<Ov3rf10w> yea
<Carnophage> ron_o: take a look at devilspie → http://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<knome> ron_o, i don't know about the dekstop thing, though.
<ron_o> will do Carnophage..
<ron_o> funny comment on people like me I guess:
<ron_o> A totally crack-ridden program for freaks and weirdos who want precise control over what windows do when they appear. If you want all XChat windows to be on desktop 3, in the lower-left, at 40% transparency, you can do it.
<ron_o> LOL... :)
<ron_o> devils pie does work, but there seems to be some confusion of my xubuntu saved session, the auto-start in xubuntu and devil's pie abilit to place apps where you tell it to.
<ron_o> ability*
<mahoney> are there any known issues w/ adjusting brightness on karmic?
<mahoney> on a lcd laptop
<mahoney> lenovos particular
<mahoney> :P
<knome> i don't have a lenovo ;P
<knome> seriously, have you tried the live cd?
<mahoney> it's mapped wrong basically
<mahoney> the adjusting script is pointing to /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness which doesn't exist
<mahoney> echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD05/brightness
<mahoney> cranks it up
<mahoney> i couldn't figure out why my eyes were getting so strained
<mahoney> and it has to be in a virtual terminal
<mahoney> haha
<knome> right
<knome> you seem to be pretty far there. looks like you only have to find out how to map that correctly.
<mahoney> and figure out how to make it toggle'able in x
<knome> yup
<mahoney> i know how to map it
<mahoney> it's just a bash script in /etc/acpi/
<mahoney> bt i don't know how to get it to work when X is rnning in the foreground
<knome> me neither :)
<knome> anyway, good luck :)
<mahoney> yeah thanks
#xubuntu 2010-01-03
<ron_o> egads, this guy rips Xubuntu's heart out in his review. However, it's not *supposed* to be Ubuntu or Kubuntu. It's as small a distro as you can get (this is small footprint) with as many funcionalities as possible..
<ron_o> geeze..
<ron_o> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-9-10.html
<ron_o> if we wanted Ubuntu or Kubuntu, wouldn't we go with those two? People are such arses.
<knome> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ron_o> 'arse' is bad?
<knome> well, the overall attitude wasn't the best possible.
<ron_o> yah, well. I don't see anything under !attitude  --- dude. :)
<ron_o> hehe.
<ron_o> the guy doesn't allow you to respoind to him on his site, unfortunately.
<knome> http://www.dedoimedo.com/contact_me.html
<ron_o> I'm goint to digg it instead..
<ron_o> on occasion I write people and most never respond. Did they even read it? You never know.
<PredaGR> hello people, I had major problem with audio on Ubuntu and gone to my all nice working Xubuntu, though only difference is that I use 64bit than 32bit one I was using, and while one programs plays audio, the rest go silent, any ideas?
<ron_o> I dugg, I commented, and I'm done:
<ron_o> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Xubuntu_9_10_Review_Unremarkable
<Amako> hi, i just finished installing xubuntu on my Ibook G3 and i'm having a problem with my video.  It seems like the display is divided in to two and both are showing the same.  Can someone help me
<Amako> ok here is an update my screen is black and will not show the GUI
<ron_o> Amako, hmmm... I don't know much about Apple.
<ron_o> are you dual booting?
<ron_o> you'll have to find your video card and see if it's supported. For me, I have NVIDIA, which Xubuntu handled well through restricted hardware app.
<pdg1> howdy doody... I'm looking for some information on commands. I'm trying to setup some keyboard shortcuts
<likemindead> Settings>Keyboard pdg1.
<pdg1> cool. and commands?
<likemindead> What are you wanting?
<pdg1> i want it to bring up the logout menu
<pdg1> there must be a list of commands somewhere. but I'm have a hard time finding it
<likemindead> http://linux.die.net/man/1/xfce4-session-logout
<pdg1> sweet deal :D
<likemindead> Or try xfce4-session.
<pdg1> wooo
<pdg1> it worked :P
<pdg1> session-logout
<pdg1> likemindead, this linux.die.net site you gave me is pretty awesome.
<pdg1> thanks
<likemindead> I was just the first thing that popped up with I entered "Xfce logout" at Google. ;-)
<pdg1> whatever... :P
<pdg1> lol... I guess I should have tried that instead of just xfce keyoard shortcuts
<pdg1> I'm assuming you use xubuntu?
<likemindead> Yep.
<likemindead> I've created a few keyboard shortcuts on here. I use Super+T to open a terminal. Probably my most used.
<pdg1> what is super?
<pdg1> CTRL shift?
<likemindead> "Super" is the "Windows" key...
<likemindead> In Linux talk, apparently.
<pdg1> aha! I was wondering why no apps ever used it for other keybindings
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_key_(keyboard_button)
<Amako> i found a fix for my screen problem but the instructions say to type: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  But when i do that it says sodu: kate: command not found.
<pdg1> kate is for KDE
<pdg1> it's asking you to edit the file xorg.conf so you can replace the command kate for something like nano
<Amako> oh ok, sorry i'm still trying to learn about all the commands.  i'm running xubuntu 9.10 karmic koala.
<pdg1> ie.....   sudo nano /etc/X/xorg.conf
<pdg1> me 3 :D
<pdg1> still new to linux?
<Amako> oh yea, i been reading tons and i thought i will learn by trying to get my ibook g3 going with xubuntu
<pdg1> good choice
<pdg1> i had a bit of a twitch there... I try my best to be as tolerant towards apple users as i can
<pdg1> lol
<Amako> they say suse installs with no problems but i wanted to try to document how i got my ibook running xubuntu so people can have something to fall back on
<knome> pdg1, Amako; mousepad is the default gui text editor for xubuntu
<Amako> plus i have a desktop running ubuntu and i love it
<pdg1> groovy
<Amako> is there a good book or a guide to learn how to use linux better
<pdg1> amako, not really
<pdg1> most of it comes from use, i think
<Amako> oh ok well i'm letting you guys know now... i'm sorry i like to ask 20 million questions so i don't have to keep coming back LOL
<pdg1> well, that's probably not true. There's lots of stuff on thems internets
<pdg1> That's what the support channels and forums and man pages and other things are for
<Amako> i did notice one thing, i tried using the search option on the forums and it does not work very good.
<pdg1> one thing I learnt about getting help on IRC and forums while i was modding my Xbox is that people are generally helpfull as long as you're willing to make some effort at learning and not getting spoon fed
<Amako> yes, i understand.  i found a thread on the ubuntu forums on how to fix my Display but when i did a search for ibook g3 on the forum search tool nothing came up.  The way i found it was doing a Google search for the topic.  Thats the reason i was wondering if there is a secret to searching for things on the ubuntu forums.
<pdg1> there probably is... but i don't know it
<pdg1> and I doubt anyone else does... that's why it's a secret
<Amako> LOL thanks man.  i think i found tons of info on how to get the ibook going.  i have to make a xorg.conf with the correct settings and that should take care of my first problem but thanks so far for the help.
<connor_> hello there, i was just wondering how u turn on the advanced desktop effects in xubuntu. In ubuntu, you just right-click the desktop. I've downloaded and installed the compiz config settings manager, but ticking the effects doesnt change anything, can any1 help me?
<tb45t> What is the button next to minimize called in Xfce?
<Balsaq> how do i delete a partition
<Balsaq> in terminal i mean
<Balsaq> i tried arklinux and it is corrupt and i want to delete it
<_Pete_> with fdisk
<Balsaq> so do i .....terminal>sudo fdisk
<_Pete_> sudo fdisk /dev/XXX
<_Pete_> where XXX is your drive like sda
<Balsaq> hmmm ok will try thanks
<Balsaq> i have 4 lights in the back of my dell, they are for diagnostics, the one light is yellow which means a bad microprocessor...but i think it is ark linux becasue it let me run a dell disk for a long long time, but when i am in ark it shuts off and i get the yellow light
<Balsaq> when i do a function outside of arklinux i have no problem...in arklinux i suddenly have a bad cpu?
<Balsaq> ohhoh ainoa -lta minun tietokone on varmasti liata.
<Balsaq> so i took out the rdram and put in this one
<Balsaq> kas noin i-kirjain olen kiinnijuuttunut avulla tietokone että has ei rdram ja jokin jokin
<randhol> Hi. I'm teaching my father to use Ubuntu (xubuntu actually). Problem is that the folder that are created automatically are in English: Download, Pictures etc... while in the filemanager etc... they are written in the local language (Norwegian). I would like that the original folders also are in Norwegian as it confuses my father that the same place has two names. I cannot find out how to set it up without breaking the system. Where is it defined that Pi
<randhol> cture folder is Bilder (in norwegian). I would like to rename the Picture folder to Bilder and Documents to Dokumenter etc...
<randhol> without breaking things
<Sysi> i just renamed them, nothing broked
<Sysi> but programs create new folders, if names tha they use don't match
<Sysi> but those can be set up by hand
<randhol> where I setup this
<Sysi> on program itself
<randhol> so there is no gconf or setp file I can change
<Sysi> no
<randhol> I mean thunar got after I switched language to Norwegian
<randhol> all bookmarks in Norwegian
<randhol> and they point to English named Folders
<Sysi> it would have been better to make whole installation in norvegian
<randhol> Well I don't want Norwegian
<randhol> Easier to do things in English as I don't need to translate all howtos to manage to do changes
<randhol> but
<randhol> say I had installed in Norwegian
<Sysi> hum
<randhol> Then the folder would have gotten Norwegian names
<randhol> so how then can firefox etc... find the Norwegian folder
<randhol> I mean there must be some mechanisme here
<randhol> F.ex Videos is Videoklipp
<randhol> so if cheese is to use this folder by defualt it needs to know that this is the correct folder
<randhol> that is why I'm thinking there myst be some setup file somewhere
<Sysi> hmm, i don't know, i just did it as it worked :p
<Sysi> i don't know if there's any common setup, because all programs have settings saved in home folder
<randhol> arg
<Sysi> in hidden folders
<randhol> cheese generated a new directory called Videos
<randhol> found it!
<randhol> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Fyksen> How do I get a widget like this: http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=337635 - Please PM me if you got an answer :)
<slow-motion> hi
<Amako> Just wanted to thank everyone for the help to get my ibook running.
<kemek> Hi.
<Ov3rf10w> hello kemek
<kemek> Ive got frustrating problem. Is there anyone who would try to help me?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ov3rf10w> what problem?
<kemek> [;
<kemek> Now Im on Xubuntu and i had the same problem with Mandriva.
<kemek> Very common problem with high CPU usage of Xorg
<kemek> Ive read almost every topic in the Internet and still no idea...
<likemindead> What's your hardware?
<kemek> Ive got Dell D600
<kemek> Radeon Mobility 9000. [;
<kemek> Pentium M 1,6; 768 MB RAM
<kemek> Its something like that.
<kemek> :
<likemindead> And Xorg is flipping out on you?
<kemek> For example im watching a longer film on Youtube. Exerything is ok...
<kemek> Cpu at about 60%.
<likemindead> Is there an ATI driver you can install?
<kemek> No. Ive gor open 'radeon'
<Sysi> kemek: that's matter of flash, it uses lot of cpu
<kemek> But wait...
<kemek> 60% during plain watching is ok.
<likemindead> Yeah, I can barely watch Flash videos on my old Dell C610...
<kemek> But suddenly CPU goes 100%, film becomes presentation and computer responses like 486. [;
<kemek> And here is interesting thing...
<kemek> I kill Firefox (Opera or anything) and Xorg is still at 100% CPU
<Sysi> for how long?
<kemek> I have to reboot or leave computer for about 5-10 minutes to "refresh".
<likemindead> Is there a "restricted" ATI driver you can try?
<kemek> Ive read rv250 doesnt have working properiaty driver.
<likemindead> (Go to System>Hardware Drivers)
<likemindead> Ah...
<kemek> Nothing. Only Wifi Broadcom card.
<Sysi> if that's 1,6 ghz single core, flash eats it alive
<kemek> Its not just a flash that causes it.
<kemek> !
<Sysi> also exists on other things?
<kemek> Sometimes just higher cpu usage for some minutes and the same thing happens.
<kemek> Encoding movie for example.
<Sysi> yeah, it shouldn't rise cpu load for xorg process very much still
<kemek> And sometimes just normal Firefox using.
<likemindead> I'd fall back to 8.04, the Long Term Support release. It's a more stable branch. :-\
<kemek> One process uses quite a lot of CPU -> 100% usage of Xorg and this process -> killing this process -> 100% Xorg usage
<kemek> but i had the same problem in Mandriva
<kemek> i thought that xfce would change something
<Sysi> it don't change drivers
<kemek> i know.
<Sysi> xfce isn't available for mandriva?
<kemek> yesterday i removed alsa and installed OSS and it decreased CPU usage even in flash movies. but this 100% usage still happens...
<kemek> I dont know but i also wanted to try other distro. (;
<hal> like what?
<kemek> hmm. I mean, i didnt change to Xubuntu just to have a look at xfce, but also try other distribution. (;
<hal> sure, you will find something you like. there are plenty out there
<kemek> But still this problem? [;
<hal> xubuntu has one major advantage, and that easy to use.
<kemek> Im so frustrated sometimes...
<hal> frustrated at what?
<Sysi> have you used xp on that hardware?
<hal> yes
<Sysi> that should be frustrating
<hal> i see
<kemek> Once i turned on just Exaile, then radio station and Xorg ate 100%... And reboot! [;
<Sysi> exaile actually isn't very lightweight
<hal> no, not if you want them to do everything
<kemek> Exactly. In last week i used win xp 3 times instead of Xubuntu.
<kemek> And exerything is ok
<Sysi> it's usable with that amount of memory?
<kemek> Yes. It uses more memory but 768 MB is enough.
<Sysi> woah
<kemek> I encoded four 50minute videos in a row in Win Xp.
<kemek> And it didnt crash.
<kemek> So noone with a solution or same problem? [;
<kemek> Maybe ill try 8.04
<kemek> but its not a solution.
<hal> i have never had a crash..yet
<kemek> in dual core CPU it wouldnt be so annoying, but in this one its unusable... Just save session and reboot.
<kemek> Hmm.
<hal> p4 here and i have 2 p3's
<kemek> Not mobile.
<Sysi> my celeron machine with intel gpu crashed all the time
<hal> havent tried celeron's
<Sysi> with centos works, just need to get correct resolution
<kemek> Ive read somewhere that turning off ACPI worked for some people. I know its trange, but is there a short command to do it?
<Sysi> that's laptop
<hal> not that i know of kemek
<kemek> I know, but i would know if thats it.
<hal> google it
<Sysi> i think you need to put it at the end of kernel line in grub
<kemek> add the line
<kemek> hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
<kemek> to your /boot/device.hints file.
<kemek> Dont have it. (; Ok. Ill look for it.
<kemek> If there was something different than X11.
<jcfp> kemek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options for disabling acpi and the like
<jcfp> previous sections on the same page show how to apply such options
<kemek> thx. i was going to just turn it off in BIOS. [; ill check it in 15 minutes.
<kemek> hmm. ive found earlier something about editing /boot/grub/menu.lst but i dont have this file
<kemek> just create it?
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> it changed with new grub
<kemek> ill try this temporary way and make some "benchmarks"
<kemek> brb
<kemek> Hmm. How can i check if ACPI was loaded or not?
<kemek> if dmesg | grep ACPI shows something, does it mean ACPI loaded? [;
<kemek> im so stupid. If cpu freq is changing then ACPI was on. [;
<kemek> YT 40% CPU oO
<kemek> crash...
<kemek> just moving window gives 100%.
<kemek> time to go back to windows. [;
<kemek> thx for help
<sircrazy> waddup fellas and ladies
<likemindead> :::crickets chirping:::
<likemindead> ;-)
 * sircrazy doesnt like the idea of ubuntu publicly logging all the chats, isnt that frowned upon in freenode
<Sysi> are offtopics logged also?
<ubuntu> parted_server hangs during install from liveCD
<ubuntu> suggestions?
<sircrazy> surprisingly no Sysi , but every other ubuntu related one is
<likemindead> You might try the "alternate" cd, ubuntu .
<ubuntu> When i try to format it using gparted i get "The enclosing driver for the volume is locked"
<Sysi> unmount it
<ubuntu> its never been mounted on this live system
<likemindead> Is it NTFS?
<ubuntu> It was Ext4
<likemindead> Strange.
<ubuntu> Now i somehow got around to format it
<likemindead> You could download Parted Magic & try it in no time. It's very powerful.
<ubuntu> I can't do it with gparted?
<likemindead> Should be able to... :-\
<likemindead> I've never had a problem with it.
<ubuntu> ok, now there is no partiton on the drive
<ubuntu> What kind of data is stored on a drive that has no data?
<ubuntu> *no partition
<likemindead> Just unallocated space, usually.
<likemindead> You can do with it as you please.
<ubuntu> I see
<likemindead> Sometimes it's recovery stuff from the PC manufacturer.
<ubuntu> its a brand new intel SSD
<ubuntu> I updated the firmware
<ubuntu> it booted fine with the old OS
<likemindead> Ah. I've never messed with SSD, really.
<ubuntu> but i wanted to replace ubuntu with xubuntu
<ubuntu> and here i am
<ubuntu> :p
<Sysi> you'd only need to intall xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> I don't need all the gnome stufff
<ubuntu> but i did install xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> don't ask me why i decided to do a reinstall
<Sysi> k
<Sysi> you could try to create new partition table
<ubuntu> Hmm
<ubuntu> Created a new ext4 partiton
<ubuntu> on the whole drive
<ubuntu> and mounted it like so mount /dev/sdb1 /meda/test
<ubuntu> works perfect
<ubuntu> still get the same error
<ubuntu> with the installer
<ubuntu> ubiquity that is
<ubuntu> Get a dialog with a lot of "????????" and an "ok" button
<ubuntu> This is what gets dumped in the terminal http://pastebin.org/70820
<likemindead> You might try one of the Ubuntu-based distros that has the kernel optimized for SSD use.
<ubuntu> Ok
<ubuntu> Like?
<likemindead> There are several netbook oriented distros. Hold on a sec...
<likemindead> http://www.internetling.com/2009/02/14/top-5-netbook-linux-distributions/
<likemindead> And also: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<ubuntu> I see
<ubuntu> But i cant see why there should be a problem at all with the xubuntu installer. I have had 9.10 Gnome ubuntu installed before, on this very drive.
<likemindead> Must be an Xfce specific problem. :-\
<Sysi> but it's same installer
<ubuntu> my thougts excatly
<ubuntu> and the regular ubuntu installer fails as well
<ubuntu> :S
<ubuntu> Is there anything else I can do to completely erase any trace of anything on a disk
<ubuntu> whats the dd command to fill it with zeroes?
<ubuntu> uhm, this is getting weird.
<ubuntu> Cause I can write to the disk from the command line
<Sysi> use alternate disc?
<ubuntu> gonna try that when I get home
<ubuntu> ty for help so far
<ubuntu> btw
<ubuntu> are there any 10.04 build avaliable with xubuntu, rather than ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Seems like the parted_server is fixed in 10.04 alpha
<likemindead> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<likemindead> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<Aquina> I had a problem with the GNU utility "mv" and sent a message to the adress mentioned within the package description. What I received shocked mequite a bit! (http://pastebin.com/d3035ae8a)
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<Aquina> I'm using Xubuntu 8.04 (LTS) right now and the message says that "mv" is at leat 6 yrs old.
<charlie-tca> 8.04 is almost three years old
<Aquina> 2?
<charlie-tca> 3
<charlie-tca> august 2004
<Aquina> I installed it in june 2008
<Aquina> It came out in Apr. 2008
<charlie-tca> no 2008, april
<charlie-tca> and this is now 2010. It is three in april, 4 months from now
<Aquina> Oh u're right nearly 3 yrs. :-)
<Sysi> and half year dveloping
<charlie-tca> Have you filed a launchpad bug on "mv"?
<Aquina> Nevertheless why is my mv more than 6 years old? Are there backports for these utils?
<charlie-tca> I don't know  off the top if backports are available.
<Aquina> I want to discuss the code with the autor first beforehandin in a bug.
<Aquina> I'm a computer scientist myself.
<Sysi> have you told about this to canonical?
<Aquina> Thanks for your help though. Maybe 3 years from the time of distribution of X 8.04 mv wasn't too old and I'm just overreacting. :-) / I had no contact with canonical.
<charlie-tca> I suspect it may have been newer than the message indicates in 2007/2008
<Aquina> But that's an interesting Idea since the coordinate that, huh?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Aquina> You mean it's eight not six years?
<Aquina> (2002-09-01)
<charlie-tca> no, I mean perhaps they fudged the dates slightly in the file
<charlie-tca> We would have synced 8.04 files in about december 2007
<Aquina> I see charlie-tca. Whom should I contact at Canonical?
<Aquina> (Should I go via the official website?)
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I show 34 packages with mv in them. Is it possible one of them overwrote the file with an older version?
<charlie-tca> I would file a bug for it. I don't know who would be the contact directly
<charlie-tca> ooops, I show zero packages containing "mv "
<Aquina> Ok considering the file named "mv" in /bin (77540 bytes) it is stamped last change 4th Apr. 2008 08:42:37 CEST and last change (sys install date) July 07 2008.
<Aquina> Hope it's the right one and I'm nut running a rootkit. :-)
<charlie-tca> That seems right. The package coreutils in 8.04 was dated 2008-04-04
<Aquina> Ah... the debian packet is not named mv but "fileutils" or "gnu-fileutils"
<Aquina> There also exists "coreutils" and "sh-utils". These 3 contain the major GNU base utils.
<Aquina> I'm searching for more files named mv in my system...
<charlie-tca> right. coreutils in Ubuntu 8.04 was version 6.10
<charlie-tca> all three packages were replaced by coreutils in 2002
<charlie-tca> but it is still possible, I would think, to get an old version in an old package
<Aquina> hmm...
<Aquina> I have no other mv installed. So I think my system is correct.
<Aquina> Will you handle the report, charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> What report?
<Aquina> To canonical.
<Aquina> "report" -eq "what ever you plan to do" :-)
<charlie-tca> I didn't plan to do anything if your copy is from 2008
<charlie-tca> I will do some research on this, and see if we are using an old text file, maybe?
<Aquina> ok thanks :-)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Aquina> Ah the version is 1.10 as far as I remember.
<Aquina> I found online an older version 1.09 of mv which was buggy.
<Aquina> :-)
<emma> unquery
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> emma's oldie :)
<likemindead> My apologies. ;-)
<emma> hi
<emma> :)
<pm> hey, what are the chances of getting xubuntu to run decently on a 233 Mhz / 226 MB RAM machine?
<charlie-tca> depends on decent
<pm> need it mainly as a SVN/GIT server
<charlie-tca> the ram looks to be too small at that speed to do much
<Sysi> get lxde
<charlie-tca> why not go a server install without the desktop environment them
<pm> it had originally 64 MB, I upgraded ^^
<Pres-Gas> pm, I agree with charlie-tca, server or at least Ubuntu minimal and build up from there.
<charlie-tca> It will install from the alternate cd, but it will run really slow
<pm> i have just installed ubuntu server but I need to configure a wireless WPA connection and it hurts a lot to configure that ^^
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sysi> crunchbang or lubuntu / openbox lxde would be better
<charlie-tca> The 333MHz cpu I installed on was slower than I could use
<Sysi> *openbox or lxde
<Pres-Gas> Windowmaker FTW!!!
<charlie-tca> Sounds right. I haven't run either one of those
<Sysi> lubuntu is just ubuntu with lxde
<pm> i had windows 200 advanced server running and it was fast enough
<charlie-tca> Isn't that minimal Ubuntu with lxde, Sysi ?
<Sysi> charlie-tca: idk, but something like that
<charlie-tca> Okay. Some of you know me. I almost never say xubuntu won't work...
<pm> isn't there a nice command-line tool to configure wireless with WPA?
<pm> ;-)
<Sysi> cnetworkmanager could be
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I don't use wireless anymore
<Pres-Gas> pm, you want to make your machine a wireless router, essentially?
<charlie-tca> Maybe get Xubuntu 6.06, configure everything, then remove the desktop. In the older versions, configurations did not disappear with the desktop
<pm> the plan is just to make it a svn / git server, but it doesn't have a wired network interface so I'm trying to get it to work with an old pcmcia wireless card i had lying around.
<Pres-Gas> ummmmm.....this is a desktop?
<Sysi> lxde worked well with nm-applet
<pm> it's an old thinkpad 770, to be precise.
<charlie-tca> hmmm, good luck
<Pres-Gas> pm, I have some links for you to read over....
<Pres-Gas> http://code.google.com/p/network-manager-cli/
<Pres-Gas> http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/
<Pres-Gas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetworkManager
<Pres-Gas> Dive into that and see where you stand then, pm
<charlie-tca> Aquina: my new install of 8.04 gives me the correct bug reporting address:
<charlie-tca> Report bugs to <bug-coreutils@gnu.org>
<pm> Pres-Gas: thanks! will look into that.
<kpomeroy> I'm having difficulties with the add/remove applications in Karmic, I click on it and nothing happens. Anyone run into this issue?
#xubuntu 2015-12-28
<sim642> Why does my touchpad sensitivity change when I add a secondary monitor extended to my laptop?
<sim642> Not sure if the values themselves change but it sure feels much different
<AppAraat> hello, I'm wondering the following: Can I cache the contents of the liveCD image to RAM so that I can remove the disk or USB stick after I've loaded the live environment onto a machine (with 4GB of RAM) ?
<bazhang> AppAraat, and do what after that
<AppAraat> bazhang: use it to start a web-browser and fill in some Google Forms.
<bazhang> AppAraat, tried it yet?
<bazhang> not clear how thats related to removing the usb stick
<AppAraat> I can only try it on a VM right now and I don't know as to how far it would be applied to a real machine. During my last experimentation with live environments, I can't recall which flavor of Ubuntu it was, but after removing the USB stick (where the live image, from which the machine booted from was stored on), the system froze.
<AppAraat> I interpreted that as the live environment not being able to read some important files for operation from the place where they were stored (the USB stick in my case)
<bazhang> depends on much space in the ram is left I suppose
<bazhang> I've heard of folks using a livecd/usb to boot and access their banks web for example
<AppAraat> the thing I'm trying to do is to set up a live environment on 40+ machines, but I only have 1 USB stick. Hence I was thinking of using it only to load the live environment on the machine and then unplug the USB stick to load up another on a different machine.
<flocculant> I think you need to use toram as an option, then you should be able to remove the stick
<flocculant> let me try
<AppAraat> flocculant: do I have to add "toram" in the part where there's also "quiet" and "splash" are written?
<flocculant> AppAraat: well that appeared to work - and yes
<flocculant> once it got to dekstop - I removed stick, then went to webbrowser and my bank
<flocculant> toram after the --- worked
<AppAraat> oh after the ---
<AppAraat> ok let me try that, because everything is crashing now :p
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> have to say I only tested quickly
<AppAraat> heh nope, everything still crashing :p
<AppAraat> http://i.imgur.com/VO35Cjk.png
<flocculant> brb
<flocculant> AppAraat: so I booted got to the kb/human icons - hit a key, F6, esc, typed toram to the showing boot line
<flocculant> let it boot - which takes a while as it loads to ram - removed the stick, ran a bunch of things, logged out, logged in, ran a bunch of things
<flocculant> so it appears to work here for sure
<AppAraat> flocculant: like this? http://imgur.com/Fbn5efu
<flocculant> yea
<AppAraat> I think it still loads some stuff after booting. For example, I opening the menu has to be done before unmounting USB stick because it loads the files necessary to load the menu.
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> I opened the menu to run a bunch of things ;)
<flocculant> I let the desktop load up properly before I remove the stick
<AppAraat> at least, that's what I get on a VM running xubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<AppAraat> (and 2GB of RAM)
<AppAraat> flocculant: how do you remove the stick btw?
<flocculant> I'm not doing this in a vm ... I'm doing this on hardware
<flocculant> AppAraat: I grabbed it with my left hand and gave a sharp tug :D
<AppAraat> yep, similar to what I'm doing (only virtually) :p
<flocculant> AppAraat: I would imagine that trying to do it in a vm is prone to issues - running a livesystem via the vm bit of ram that it's grabbed from the real ram
<flocculant> and does vm 'ram' actually behave the same as real ram?
<AppAraat> good points, I should try on real system.
<flocculant> yea - that is what you apparently wanted to know :)
<AppAraat> it's just that I thought that virtual machines would behave like well... real machines :p
<flocculant> :)
<AppAraat> well it's a party without toram :D
<AppAraat> everything freezes
<AppAraat> now let's try it _with_ toram
<AppAraat> ok, well. Everything seems to work all right :)
<flocculant> funny you should say that ;)
<knome> as long as you don't boot...
<AppAraat> and even then, it's just a boot from a USB stick away :p
<flocculant> heh
<AppAraat> this power manager indicator can't seem to go away though lol
<AppAraat> meh, I'll just kill the indicator
<VampiricPada> Hi, I had a issue over the weekend with my xubuntu install where I had to do chown to the .Xauthority/.ICEAuthority, but it now seems that I have lost sound options and it seems to be using the XFCE theme rather than the xubuntu-desktop theme. Anyone shed any light on this for me?
<VampiricPada> (Xubuntu 15.10 btw)
<mariano_> I'm using xubuntu 15.10, but I want to dual boot with Manjaro. I just purchased an SSD drive to install manjaro, but I want the xubuntu grub to stay in place in case the manjaro installation goes bad, is there a way to do this?
<xubuntu56w> hello?
<xubuntu56w> hello?
<xubuntu56w> Halp?
<xubuntu56w> can anyone help me?
<xubuntu56w> can anyone please help me?
<Darkon1957> how to connect iphone to xubuntu 15.10
<sw0rdfish> Hello folks. About to join the family now
<sw0rdfish> just setup my usb to be ready to install xubuntu on my old laptop with 1GB RAM
<sw0rdfish> how do I do an md5 check
<knome> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sw0rdfish> done
<sw0rdfish> knome there is no need for an installation guide right?
<sw0rdfish> its supposed to be self-guiding
<xubuntu00w> helllloo?
<xubuntu00w> can someone help me turn my webcam on lol
<xubuntu00w> please im dying
<xubuntu00w> HELLLO
<joetastic> Turn on the Xubuntu machine and it should detect the webcam. Launch the Terminal again, type "cheese" (without quotes) and press "Enter" to launch Cheese on your computer. Cheese will pick up the video signal from your webcam and you should be able to see the image on your screen
<xubuntu00w> Thank you!
<knome> sw0rdfish, pretty much so, if you aren't interested in doing something a little bit weirder
<joetastic> if cheese isn't installed type "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<andyfied> advice for life
<xubuntu00w> I'm really sorry, I'm really horrible with technology.
<xubuntu00w> Type it into what
<joetastic> terminal
<xubuntu00w> it says im not in the sudoers file
<joetastic> try: su -
<joetastic> su with a dash should let you type in your root password
<xubuntu00w> typed in password, says authorization denied. is a root password different than my normal password?
<xubuntu00w> im amish so....
<joetastic> when you set up the system is asks for both
<xubuntu00w> well kiss my grits my brother set this demon spawn machine up
<flocculant> joetastic: no it doesn't - you must be talking about a different os
<xubuntu00w> thanks anyway
<joetastic> you could try using the ubuntu package manager
<flocculant> xubuntu00w: you won't have a root password with xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joetastic> why wouldn't he be in the sudoers file
<flocculant> joetastic: what is MUCH more likely is that whoever set it up for them added a new account and didn't set it up for sudo rights - now he won't know and has gone of looking for something he won't have
<joetastic> if he doesn't have the admin password he's got bigger problems than a netcam
<well_laid_lawn> the first user created is automatically added to the sudoers, the rest have to be manually added to the wheel group
<flocculant> yes I know
<flocculant> none will have su set up
<joetastic> root password recovery on xubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<flocculant> password recovery using a root recovery session - not setting a root password
<flocculant> joetastic: unless someone goes out of their way to set root password - it's not there
<internetman> does anyone have a tip when the screen does not go blank after the time i set in settings manager? none of the settings work, including suspend etc.
<well_laid_lawn> tried the buttons on the front of the monitor ?
<internetman> well_laid_lawn: they work :D
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<jpt9> Just installed Xubuntu on a hand-me-down ThinkPad X220.  I've played with it on desktops before, but not laptops...
<jpt9> Is there a way to adjust the CPU speed/power management settings?  The power manager settings has brightness, timeouts, security, etc, but doesn't seem to have anything for throttling the CPU speed when on battery.
<pleia2> jpt9: there might be more generalized linux tools, but it's not something you can do from the settings menus (and I don't know about them)
<jpt9> pleia2: Hmm... lemme poke around in sysfs...
<jpt9> Huh.  scaling_governor for at least cpu0 is still at powersave, even when plugged in.
<jpt9> And ondemand isn't listed as one of the available ones.
#xubuntu 2015-12-29
<Ariel_> Hello?
<Ariel_> I need a little help D:
<pleia2> ask away :)
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest84371> Well
<Guest84371> I'm Ariel
<Guest84371> Sorry
<Guest84371> Everytime I start my notebook (with Xubuntu 15.10) I get a message that says that a system program has crashed
<Guest84371> I clicked on details just now and it shows that the program is called Xorg
<Guest84371> Path: /usr/bin/Xorg
<pleia2> does your system otherwise start up ok?
<Guest84371> Package: xserver-xorg-core 2:1.17.2-1ubuntu9.1
<Guest84371> Yes
<pleia2> look in this file: /etc/default/apport
<pleia2> you probably want it to have this line: enabled=0
<Guest84371> It does, it doesn't give me any trouble in the execution but I'm worried about it
<pleia2> if enabled=1, you can change it to 0
<pleia2> (you'll need to use sudo)
<pleia2> this will stop those reporting dialogs from popping up when things crash
<Guest84371> Enabled=1
<Guest84371> Oh, right... but the problem is not the message
<pleia2> I wouldn't be worried about it, one of my systems does it too, it recovers fine
<Guest84371> Oh... well
<pleia2> apport generally shouldn't be on for a stable, running system, it's more for reporting bugs and things during development releases
<Guest84371> But what is Xorg anyways?
<pleia2> Xorg is the graphical interface
<Guest84371> I think it has something to do with Intel Graphics Updater
<pleia2> it's probably giving you an error about a driver or something
<pleia2> but I do strongly suggest turning off the over-aggressive apport and only debugging problems that cause actual issues
<Guest84371> But if I disable that and other error happens
<Guest84371> It will not show up?
<pleia2> it won't, but then you can debug it manually
<pleia2> you can still report bugs and get information about errors, it just won't bring up the development tool
<pleia2> the trouble with apport is that it's designed to be run when you're testing releases that are in development (daily dev images, alpha and beta) so it is pretty aggressive as to what triggers it so that devs can find problems before release
<Guest84371> Oh, I get it
<Guest84371> I'm a bit new to Linux yet
<pleia2> that's fine :)
<Guest84371> So, how can I report bugs if nothing shows up? D:
<pleia2> on stable releases you only report problems that are actual problems, so, say, if firefox crashes there are ways to recreate the problem
<pleia2> there are also lots of system logs in /var/log/ that you can browse through, sometimes things in your home directory too
<Guest84371> Oh man, there are a lot of errors from Steam in apport logs
<pleia2> yeah, you'll find that a lot with 3rd party software
<Guest84371> <Yep, I play games on Linux, that was why I was so worried about the xorg thing>
<pleia2> you can see Xorg logs in /var/log too, that's where you can dig up some stuff that apport may have sent off as a bug report
<Guest84371> Well pleia2, thanks for your advice, I'm calm now
<Guest84371> I've checked the Xorg logs, no errors apparently
<pleia2> you're welcome :) good luck
<Guest84371> Only (WW) - warnings
<Guest84371> But 0 errors
 * pleia2 nods
 * Guest84371 will play Dota 2 now
<Guest84371> XD
<pleia2> enjoy
<Guest84371> a
<Guest84371> Thank you :)
<Guest84371> I'll be back here if I have something else to ask XD
 * Guest84371 adds to favs this page
<Guest84371> Oh, and also... how was the process to register here?
<Guest84371> I've used Irc before but I forgot
<pleia2> first you change your name to the nickname you want (looks like Ariel and Ariel_ are already taken)
<pleia2> like /nick Ariel2
<pleia2> then /msg nickserv help register
<pleia2> which will give you the up to date instructions on how to register
<Arielucho> Hey
<Arielucho> I'm registered now
<Arielucho> Cool :p
<pleia2> :)
 * Arielucho leaves to play finally with a new nickname in the Xubuntu IRC channel
<Arielucho> Bye!
<sw0rdfish> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NUBUCKLE> Hey  ~!~~~
<NUBUCKLE> A gentleman in herre a few weeks ago introduced me to LinuX MINT. I can't remember his name. HELLO? Are you around?
<xubuntu38w> help
<xubuntu38w> tell me interesting things
<xubuntu38w> about ubuntu
<Guido3> Hello, I would like to add the https://github.com/jgeboski/purple-facebook plug in. How do i do that? what do i have to enter in the fild for adding a new APT line? What is the command to install it afterwards?
<Hund> http://m.webupd8.org/2015/08/use-facebook-chat-in-pidgin-with-purple.html?m=1
<xubuntu00i> hello! i'm installing xubuntu 15.10 on intel processor iMac but system seems not to detect wi-fi card. are there any problems with iMac wi-fi card?
<yev> Hey been trying to change a keybind via mykeydefs.lst, wanting to get "bar" but instead I get "gigolo", seems there's some xfce(?) shortcut overriding it. Anyone where this is?
<yev> "bar" as in the pipe symbol
<trtrxubuntu09i> 0_____o
<trtrxubuntu09i> 0___________________O
<trtrxubuntu09i> http://cs625127.vk.me/v625127437/366ae/1WVrzrJAEZ4.jpg
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmmmmm xubuntu installer isn't allowing me to partition the hdd into two so that one is for the OS and one for personal files and stuff... will I be able to do that later, if I choose LVM thing
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> minor issue with xub 14.04.3, when I tell it to lock the screen, black screen with blinking cursor, end of the story. have to power off/on. any fix to that?
<DexterF> come to think thats not really a minor issue
<Yato> Is this a fresh install?
<jilocasin0> afternoon everyone
<jilocasin0> can anyone point me in the right direction to configure the x11vncserver that apt-get installs?
<Yato> Theres a bit of info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Yato> but that's really minimal stuff
<jilocasin0> Yato: thanks, that's a start.  The problem is that when I try to connect it wants the VNC password, but doesn't accept it.  when I run the x11vncpasswd command, it will accept it, until next time.
<Yato> Honestly, I won'
<Yato> t be much help.
<Yato> I'm not too familiar with VNC myself.
<jilocasin0> Yato: that's O.K.  I wasn't expecting you to be.
<Yato> That stuff is as far as I've ever done it :P
<Yato> Try this: https://prismsoul.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/installing-and-configuring-x11vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<Yato> It's a bit different way of doing the password
<Yato> Any luck jilocasin0?
<jilocasin0> Yato: Found the files I need (I think) and I'm going through the available options ( http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/x11vnc_opts.html ), there are a lot of them.
<Yato> oh jeez...
<DexterF> Yato, fresh-ish. not really installed yesterday, but that the "laptop for surfing on the couch" so there didnt happen much on it yet
<DexterF> jilocasin0, x11vncserver or x11vnc by karl runge?
<Yato> DexterF, do you have a dedicated GPU in that?
<jilocasin0> DexterF: installed x11vncserver (though I call it with x11vnc on the command line.
<DexterF> Yato, worse, nvidia optimus. so intel boots, nvidia should take over when needed (but does not, doesnt work)
<Yato> oh dear...
<Yato> My laptop is Optimus
<Yato> I've given up trying to get it to work
<Yato> So I have a "switcher"
<DexterF> jilocasin0, if desperate, Karl helped me out via email on some issues, auth, too. can find his mail @ on the web. nice fellow.
<DexterF> Yato, means?
<Yato> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/prime-indicator-lets-you-quickly-switch.html
<Yato> This thing
<Yato> basically removes the whole Optimus thing from the equation.
<Yato> which might be the problem here
<Yato> (I can't see any other cause)
<DexterF> Yato, massive 3d is not a requirement here anyway. ill see if that fixes the lock issue
<DexterF> Yato, lock works on intel at least so that worksforme now, thanks
<Orioa> anyone be able to tell me how to change time using command line please and thank you
<well_laid_lawn> try  sudo date -s "20:48"
<Orioa> ty\
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
#xubuntu 2015-12-30
<crian> is it possible to set windows tiling as default?
 * xubuntu519 slaps MerryChristmas around a bit with a large fishbot
<cereal> hrm, so I just installed xubuntu 15.10 and somehow i have no mouse cursor, the mouse is here...just no cursor to show me where it is lol
<Pbants> Hey everyone.  Have a quick VPN question if anyone is around
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> (not sure I can help, there are lots of types of vpns, but won't know until I see the question!)
<Pbants> haha okay
<dv_> hi
<Pbants> I'm using the built in VPN function in xubuntu 15.10.  I had the same exact VPN working on 14.x now it won't connect.  Verified configuration multiple times, i know my creds are good.  I have been checking the syslog and i can see the creds being sent etc but then i see this error at the end "Dec 30 13:23:10 bantap-xubuntu NetworkManager[815]: ** (nm-pptp-service:2273): WARNING **: pppd exited with error code 5"
<dv_> anybody else here with an nvidia graphics card who sees some checkerboard patterns when moving windows and during video playback?
<dv_> the only solution I've found is here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137886  but this changes the compositor
<Pbants> follow up to my VPN issue, I have tried https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=194042
<ricksebak> I have my audio going through HDMI (successfully), but when I adjust the volume, the adjustment goes to the analog sound device instead of the HDMI device. Anybody know how to fix that? Here's a screenshot describing it: http://imgur.com/DsB3fj3
<ricksebak> nevermind, found it under volume control, output, and set my HDMI to fallback device, which doesnt sound right but it works.
#xubuntu 2015-12-31
<paul__> hello
<paul___> HELLO
<paul___> can I upgrade 14.4.4 to 15 ?
<xangua> There is no 14.4.4 and neither 15 if you mean Ubuntu release
<twb> Anybody here know how the screen reader is *supposed* to work under XFCE?
<twb> AFAICT the process is Settings > Accessibility, tick the one tickbox in the first tab, log out, log back in, and then... I guess it should immediately begin reading aloud the GTK widgets under the mouse?
<Yato> I'm doing a bit of research for ya
<Yato> I've never actually used it.
<Yato> But I'm looking into it
<twb> (I'm actually trying to bolt orca into my heavily nerfed Debian 8 XFCE kiosk, and #debian and #xfce are both asleep, and I'm not sure if it's not working because I've screwed up, or because I'm not testing properly.)
<Yato> You should poke #ubuntu too
<Yato> There's a bunch of people on there usually
<twb> I guess I should instead look for a generic a11y channel, since that's the more specialist side
<Yato> So if I understand correctly
<Yato> You want Orca in Xfce?
<twb> I want screen reading -- AIUI orca is the only option
<twb> Also my current plan is to boot an xubuntu live CD and compare how that behaves
<twb> I thought to ask you guys because quacking for "xfce accessibility", about half the hits are xubuntu :P
<Yato> Xubuntu is a pretty large Xfce install base :P
<twb> The problem will *probably* turn out to be a missing Recommends, or that I'm starting via xdm (not gdm3), or that I've locked down something it's trying to use under the hood (like polkit)
<twb> http://sprunge.us/GiMI is what the process tree looks like
<Yato> So
<twb> The at-spi bits started automatically; I had to run orca -r manually
<Yato> This is from the ORca list
<Yato> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/orca-list/2010-March/msg00081.html
<Yato> It's got a few options related to Xfce
<twb> Ah interesting.  orca -t is supposed to ask MANY questions
<Yato> It's on an Arch install, but it should be the same process for Debian
<twb> It only asked me about braille
<twb> That strongly suggests it's missing the eflite or whatever TTS backend
<twb> I saw it pulled in libflite or so, so I didn't worry that it omitted speech-dispatcher-festival (flite is a simplified replacement for festival).  I couldn't see a speech-dispatcher-flite either.
<Yato> Sorry I'm not too much help
<twb> No worries
<Yato> But it seems that link got you on the right path :P
<twb> The blind guys I know just use gnome3 so they won't be able to help
<Yato> So hack_
<Yato> From what I can tell from #ubuntu
<Yato> It seems like your display just blacks out for half a second every so often?
<twb> try turn off compositing in xfwm4
<twb> (wild-ass guess)
<hack_> Ok going to try that
<Yato> Also, how often was it?
<Yato> Like, every few minutes
<Yato> Or a couple times a day?
<hack_> seemed kinda random, was getting it every minute or two about 15 minutes ago, then it stopped for a while
<hack_> have not seen it happening again so far
<twb> Yato: http://sprunge.us/QDAa  is my checklist :P
<Yato> hack_, out of curiosity, desktop or laptop?
<hack_> it's a desktop
<twb> Yato: were you thinking bumblbee?
<Yato> This might seem stupid
<Yato> twb, I was thinking cable
<twb> oooh
<Yato> might not be fully plugged in or is coming out
<Yato> esp if it's DVI or VGA
<twb> yeah swapping in different components will help determine if it's a hardware fault
<hack_> tried that before even getting on here, and it's HDMI actually
<Yato> Ah okay
<Yato> So, you said it's stopped?
<Yato> Hmmm
<hack_> seems to have
<Yato> Was that after you disabled compositing?
<twb> Yato: DVI-D shouldn't be any worse than HDMI or DP; DVI-A would be worse
<hack_> yeah, after I disabled that it seems to be behaving
<Yato> well
<Yato> twb done good.
<twb> hack_: no drop shadows for you!
<hack_> not sure why though, my gpu should be more than capable
<Yato> GPU drivers are crazy on Linux
<Yato> You never know.
<twb> doesn't mean the guys who wrote the compositor are capable tho :P
<hack_> guessing it's AMD/ATI's fault
<Yato> OH
<Yato> Are you using proprietary or OSS?
<twb> There is a stand-alone compositor called "compton" which you can try
<Yato> the props. are *horrible* for AMD
<hack_> yeah, I'm really considering switching back to OSS, unless some of my games barf on me
<Yato> RadeonSI just got OpenGL 4.0 a few weeks back
<Yato> and from when I had an AMD card
<Yato> they were *worlds* better
<Yato> Like
<Yato> 30 FPS in TF2 to 300 with OSS
<twb> And here was me thinking you meant better in terms of reliability and freedom :/
<hack_> well, sounds like better in all respects
<twb> Does FPS even matter for orthohumans above 60Hz?
 * Yato has two 144Hz monitors
<Yato> So yes, for me it does :P
<twb> That just means it matters for the monitor, not necessarily the meatbag looking at it
<hack_> mine is just some random semi-hi def tv, so probably not
<Yato> twb, I can definitely tell a difference
<twb> Fair enough
<Yato> Just from little things like the mouse and moving windows around
<Yato> and in games, it makes a huge difference
<Yato> Everything is just... smoother :P
<hack_> gonna turn compositioning back on and see if it persists with the OSS drivers
<Yato> Are you using the OSS drivers from the regular repos or from oibaf?
<Yato> oibaf's are significantly newer
<Yato> but they're also nightlies
<Yato> so shit could hit the fan
<hack_> so far so good ... regular repos I think, just used the standard additional drivers util
<Yato> Ah okay
<hack_> I'm on trusty, so unless there's some kind of must have feature I stick with the more stable stuff
<Yato> Fair enough.
<Yato> I understand that
<Yato> I use trusty as well
<Yato> ...
<Yato> someone just joined #ubuntu named ubuntu.
<hack_> lol
<hack_> I do have one or two ppa's installed, but that's it
<twb> Yato: they are probably on a live CD
<twb> so the local username is "ubuntu"
<Yato> ^ true...
<hack_> Gonna try running a game to see if it barfs
<twb> crawl!
<twb> best game since Hunt the Wumpus
<hack_> yep working great
<hack_> well, had a game not display the textures right, so went to try and go back to the proprietary ati drivers
<hack_> but then it said the driver was manually installed and would not let me change back, so I tried rebooting, and now everything is low res!
<hack_> can someone tell me how I can get alternative drivers to behave itself?
<hack_> additional drivers, sorry
<hack_> I need the additional drivers window to let me change back or is there a way to force it back via the terminal?
<hack_> help please?
<hack_> Look I really need help now, desperately!
<Yato> welp
<Yato> I was too late.
<Yato> Damn.
<noflag> hi all
<noflag> i'm having a hell of a time
<noflag> trying to set chromium as the default browser in xubuntu
<noflag> i've tried everything i know of from googleing
<noflag> is there a way to check it step-by-step
<xubuntu44i> test
<Yato> noflag, you still here?
<noflag> yes
<Yato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/143221/how-to-set-up-google-chrome-as-default-browser-in-xubuntu
<noflag> i'm playing with xdg-open and exo-open
<Yato> Try that
<Yato> and if that doesn't work
<Yato> report back to me
<noflag> ok, i'll log out and test it
<noflag> still not noticing itself as default, and asking me to pick a default browser when i click links
<Yato> huh
<Yato> do you have other browsers installed?
<noflag> no, i uninstalled firefox
<Yato> try these two commands
<Yato> sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium
<noflag> seems like an ongoing problem for some users
<Yato> sudo update-alternatives --set gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium
<noflag> no change with xdg-open and exo-open
<Yato> what does it do?
<Yato> Just ask you where you want to open the link?
<noflag> yeah to pick a program, only chromium and debian-sensible-browser available
<noflag> i tried manually adding /usr/bin/chromium
<noflag> same results
<Yato> try removing debian-sensible
<Yato> If there's only one browser
<Yato> it should like that
<Yato> (unless you use that, then we'll try something else)
<noflag> how do i remove it?
<barnabasdk> the alternatives setup is a mess
<Yato> sudo apt-get remove debian-sensible-browser
<noflag> i don't have that
<noflag> yeah i heard the alternatives system is a POS
<barnabasdk> it is
<noflag> i can't even log into my google drive folder sync because it errors on launching the browser
<noflag> i've got everything working now, except the browser thing lol
<barnabasdk> what about the "default applications" app?
<barnabasdk> don't know it xubuntu has one
<barnabasdk> its there in unity and gnome-shell
<Yato> So
<Yato> I found the actual package name
<Yato> sudo apt-get remove epiphany-browser
<Yato> try that
<Yato> and if that fails
<noflag> not installed
<Yato> we shall try more things
<Yato> Dang.
<barnabasdk> try doing an inverse install
<noflag> exo-preferred-applications in xubuntu, it seems
<Yato> oh, duh
<barnabasdk> sudo apt-get install --reinstall "chrome"
<noflag> how do i do an inverse install
<Yato> have you tried setting the default browser in Chromium?
<noflag> ok
<noflag> Yato: yes, it asked every time
<Yato> Ah
<barnabasdk> dont know the exact name
<noflag> its reinstlaling
<noflag> no change
<barnabasdk> I am out of ideas then
<noflag> yeah i've googled the hell out of this
<noflag> i guess i'll make a big report
<noflag> *bug
<Yato> That's what I'm doing at this point is googling and seeing what others have done to fix this\
<Yato> I don't know if you've seen this
<Yato> but there's a shit ton of stuff to try here
<Yato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/143221/how-to-set-up-google-chrome-as-default-browser-in-xubuntu
<barnabasdk> I assume you have al been here
<barnabasdk> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/guide-default-apps.html
<Yato> Yeah, he tried all that
<Yato> Welp, I need to go to bed
<Yato> Adios!
<noflag> i'll update the stuff i read if i figure it out
<bsdunix> I am diggin Xubuntu! over 10 years on *nix - and I am running the same Xubuntu install for 3 years already
<bsdunix> except for that fontconfig error stuff...
<xubuntu49w> Anyone in here?
<pjotter> Lots of folk. Don't now if they're all responsive though :)
<jilocasin0> No joy.... :( [ in fact it's worse]
<jilocasin0> xubuntu (15.10) seriously borked.  renaming .config -> .config_old and rebooting is now worse.  Desktop is missing, just panel and black screen, until I cntrl-alt-F7.  The desktop but no panel.
<jilocasin0> still no windows around anything. Even Chrome windows cannot be moved.  Terminal windows appear on upper left and can't be entered to enter text
<jilocasin0> anyone have any ideas?
<jilocasin0> does anyone know how to reinstall xfce in xubuntu 15.10?
<jilocasin0> lubuntu
<jilocasin0> lubuntu
<jilocasin0> [stuck on wrong window... :( ]
<xubuntu18w> I cant get the dns on a static ipaddress to work properly... I can ping other stations in my network, but dns is not working.  (Setup with GUI)
<xubuntu62w> I'm not  tech but found this in google search   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903820
<xubuntu62w> hope it helps xubuntu18w
<xubuntu18w> Thanks
<xubuntu62w> yw
<xubuntu62w> oops  i too slow
<xubuntu62w> is apache the best text editor for xubuntu
<genii> apache is a web server, not an editor
<xubuntu62w> can you  recommend a pdf  text editor
<genii> libreoffice can do it
<xubuntu62w> thank  you
<xubuntu62w> Have a Safe Happy  New Year
<jilocasin0> my xubuntu/xfce is dead... all that's left is to find a way to remove the corpse.
 * jilocasin0 very sad
<xubuntu51w> greetings and happy new year!  Just installed Xubuntu vivid for the first time and have a couple questions if anyone is on.
<xubuntu51w> the mouse cursor randomly "sticks", freezes and disappears over open app panes.  Any settings l can change?
<xubuntu51w> Specifically over buttons or input sections.  Most frustrating
#xubuntu 2016-01-01
<bet0x> Hello all
<bet0x> anyone here experienced with USB Wifi?
 * ObrienDave waves
<bet0x> i'm using a Ralink RT3870 driver for a Signal King 10TN
<bet0x> here is the log http://pastebin.com/raw/LNqJEnba of my wifi usb
<bet0x> for a few seconds the antena did work (i saw it on my iwconfig) http://pastebin.com/raw/Ls7mBUWs then dissapear and kees like detecting the antena
<bet0x> <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9': not supported by any plugin and keeps spamming this
<bet0x> Bus 001 Device 115: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<bet0x> and there is
<bet0x> still doesn't work
<bet0x> lol
<xubuntu140> Is there any way to reset a password on xubuntu?  If you don't remember what it is?
<xubuntu140> When I reboot I don't see the grub menu...  I am logged in right now as a guest...
<ObrienDave> yes, hang on a sec
<ObrienDave> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
 * bet0x moving from Xubuntu to LinuxMint
<xubuntu140> thanks obrienDave, I don't see that menu option when I reboot... perhaps I need to have the drive be the first item in the boot list?
<xubuntu140> this is a removeable drive in my windows machine... I used it for school..
<ObrienDave> hold shift key during reboot
<ObrienDave> that should get you grub
<xubuntu140> I will try again...
<ObrienDave> oh, you don't have a dual boot setup?
<Legendre> hi hi
<Legendre> having an issue here.. the "other" entry randomly disappers and reappears from my XFCE Aplications menus
<Legendre> half the time it's there, half the time it's not. Can't make sense of it, and not sure where to look - where is that menu stored?
<Unit193> Well, if there's nothing in it, then it'll remove the empty one.
<Legendre> Oh no, it has multiple entries that come & go with it.. ;-)
<Legendre> like all my VICE emulator executables
<Unit193> Are you logging into the same session?
<Legendre> yes
<Legendre> I don't even log out.. it just comes & goes as it pleases.. very odd
<Unit193> OK, you win.  That's odd indeed.  I'd poke with menulibre.
<Unit193> And ~/.config/menus/ and ~/.local/share/applications/
<Legendre> now what's menulibre about?
<Unit193> Menu editor.
<Legendre> https://nerp.net/~legendre/misc/no_other.png
<Legendre> there's a scrot of it.. "no Other".. lol, it's nuts
<Unit193> Oh sure I believe you.  I don't have one either, but also I have nothing that'd be in it.
<Legendre> so is menulibre part of xfce?
<Unit193> It's installed by default in Xubuntu, not exactly upstream Xfce but an Xubuntu one.
<Legendre> ok weird, Other appears in the ML panel..
<Legendre> so it sees the section, even tho it's not in the menu
<Unit193> You can also alt+f2 → xfce4-panel -r  to restart the panel.
<Legendre> ok
<Unit193> And you can also check ~/.config/menus/ to see if it is hidden or whatnot.
<Legendre> hey maybe you know this.. what is "Debian Sensible Browser"??
<Legendre> there's nothing in ~/.config/menus
<Legendre> well, other than a dummy file.. I mean to say.
<Unit193> Basically, "default browser"
<Unit193> There's sensible-editor,  sensible-pager,  and sensible-browser.
<Legendre> ok, so then why isn;t it ever set?
<Legendre> clicking on the 'web browser' in the meny just brings up a dialog - NOT my default browser?
<Legendre> this has +never+ worked for me, in like 10 yrs.
<Unit193> By default, if you hit  sensible-browser https://google.com  firefox will open to google.  I'd set it using exo-preferred-applications
<Legendre> so it's not set by selecting a 'default' browser (from within the requesting browser) then?
<Legendre> I tell Chrome I want it as default all the time, but it still won't launch as a default.
<Unit193> Yeah, you want to use something else, update-alternatives for example.
<Unit193> Or rather, the one I said before, exo.
<Legendre> Ok, we have a clue here.. a big one. The 'Other' entry is FULL of weird garbage.
<Legendre> my apps are there, along with all kinds of oddities..
<Legendre> and none of the other menu categories look anything like this.. let me get a scrot of it.
<Legendre> look at this crap.. https://nerp.net/~legendre/misc/corrupt_other.png
<Legendre> what are all those orphan entries doing in there? I'm guessing that they are screwing with the parser in the menu code, and it can't form a menu of them so it punts and ignores the whole category
<Unit193> That's fun.  I'd check ~/.local/share/applications/
<Unit193> Heh, some of them seemed like bookmarks or Chrome addons even. :D
<Legendre> 22 entries
<Legendre> yeah, I know.. that eBay link is weird as shite
<Legendre> ok then.. so +something+ is crapping in that Other section??
<Legendre> what, is it the default for any item that has no defined place, then?
<Legendre> I mean "other".. is it a catch-all?
<Unit193> Well, if not defined, makes sense for 'other'
<Legendre> cos that's what it's looking like atm
<Legendre> right.. it's not an unreasonable assumption. But what, in my case, is allowing apps to drop turds like that into the menu on some semi-random basis?
<Legendre> should I just manually remove all the ?? entries? What harm could that cause? =P
<Unit193> Worth a shot!
<Legendre> ok.. some it would NOT allow me to delete. I del'd all I could, then I xfce4-panel -r and the Other is back
<Legendre> if nothing else, I think you put me on the right trail, here.. Thanks, man! =)
<Unit193> Sure, glad I was able to help some..  Good luck with that.
<Legendre> g/l with it is right.. lol
<Legendre> funny part.. after using Xu for like almost 10 yrs, I decided to try the 'regular' Ubuntu. That was about two weeks ago, did a full install for eval on a fresh machine.
<Legendre> I spent about 15 min trying to understand that idiotic menu system (where you have to like "search" for the app you want!?) and shitcanned it then and there. back to Xu
<Unit193> If you've been upgrading a lot, you may want to re-install or at least majorly clean out cruft.
<Legendre> Oh I only +ever+ do clean reinstalls..
<Legendre> ubgrade == evil and bad for me
<Legendre> I usually give the latest LTR a year or so to mature, then back-up and reload everything.
<Legendre> a year / a few months, whatever it feels like.. you know. I'm not an early adopter, I let others do that for me.
<Legendre> again thanks for your kind assistance - and have a great new year! =)
<Unit193> You as well, whenever it hits if it isn't yet.
<Legendre> 20:33 CST here
<Legendre> so about 3.5 hrs out
<CholbyShill> hi
<CholbyShill> my coffee maker's broke and needs a new os
<CholbyShill> does xubuntu support java
<Yato> happy new year #xubuntu !
<Legendre> LIKEWISE
<Legendre> oops
<Guest22211> is anyone on xubuntu today?
<pleia2> many people, every day
<Guest22211> oh hi, i just was trying to ask a question about xubuntu. I'm new with it. I've had trouble with sound in the past, but it's working now with the new installation. I was just wondering if you all have had success with minecraft on it? I have minecraft on linux lite.
<Guest22211> this computer that i just downloaded xubuntu on, has had troubles with sound. It will work good for the first few times. I have Nvidea graphics and sound. Just was wondering if the new Nvidia driver I installed knocks the sound off, or other things i download, like minecraft, skype, and google chrome (in the past on this machine with linux lite)?
<pleia2> I've never played minecraft, but it's popular and lots of people do run it on linux
<pleia2> I also don't use nvidia, but it may help to be a bit more specific, perhaps share what card you have, what driver you installed (and how) and what exactly happened that's causing problems now
<pleia2> sound problems are a whole, massive topic :)
<Guest22211> there's no problems now, but in the past, I've downloaded linux lite on it, because I thought the sound was getting knocked off because of updates when I had windows 8 and 10 on it, so I cleaned installed it with linux lite. I had to get the broadcom driver for the laptop to connect to the internet wirelessly. I had to get the nivdia driver recommened in the install drivers section, because otherwise it gets stuck and does weird stuf
<Guest22211> f. That driver is recommend, the os says.
<Guest22211> I have nvidea as graphics and sound.
<Guest22211> ya a whole massive topic! I've read tons on the internet.
<Guest22211> well, just crossing my fingers. I wish I could get skype, and google chrome too, but I'm wondering if they are two good culprits for my sound problems.
<Guest22211> I have 4 other older computers that I put linux lite on that work great, just this one with the nvidea graphics is what giving me the fits!!
<Guest22211> sound mostly.... so anyway, uhhh no ideas for me, huh, to broad of a subject, just don't know how to fix it.
<karen_> hi, guys, just wondering if there's some sort of cleaner for xubuntu, you know, to clean up temporary files etc. - just installed xubuntu, so I don't know what it does for cleanup after updating etc.
<andyfied> temp files get deleted when the system gets switched off
<andyfied> but you can also use "apt-get autoclean" to tidy up old unused packages i think
<andyfied> actually it's "sudo apt-get clean"
<andyfied> though there is autoremove, which can also tidy up stuff
<xubuntu926> hi :D
<xubuntu926> are you t erere
<xubuntu926> ?
<Kovica> How can I run xfconf-query and set things for another user?
<Kovica> running "sudo -u myuser xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/workspace_count -n -t int -s 1" returns "Failed to init libxfconf: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-cooEOxXt8s: Connection refused."
<Kovica> anyone?
#xubuntu 2016-01-02
<Kovica>  running "sudo -u myuser xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/workspace_count -n -t int -s 1" returns "Failed to init libxfconf: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-cooEOxXt8s: Connection refused."
<paolo> hello guys. yesterday I dist upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 without problems, I'm enjoying kernel 4.2
<paolo> everything is fine except for the position of icons on the desktop
<paolo> after reboot it's lost
<paolo> does it happen to you too?
<xubuntu25i> jojo
<luisssssss> hello everyone good morning i just installed Xubuntu 15.10 and i like to ask why i cant log into my gmail account with pidgin? i have follow several tutorials but none of them works, i did receive an email from google that says: sign-in attempt prevented is there a way to force this, since google is the one that is not allowing me to do it? Can some body help me please
<luisssssss> any one?
<vaidotas> Greetings, I've stumbled upon an issue on Xubuntu and reported it to launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-xkb-plugin/+bug/1510280). How to make sure that fix will be made for next release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510280 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (Ubuntu) "Text layout font size doesn't change" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thc202> luisssssss, see https://support.google.com/mail/answer/14257 you must likely need to "unlock" it: https://www.google.com/accounts/DisplayUnlockCaptcha
<luisssssss> i like to ask for help why if i installed jitsi-videobridge it does not show up anywhere in the menu? and the tutorial says to type jitsi on terminal in order to start it but it does not work as well all i get on terminal is: No command found
<luisssssss> any one can help me to fix this please?
<pleia2> vaidotas: you could pay someone to fix it, but there is otherwise no way to "make sure" it's fixed
<pleia2> there are lots of bugs, developers have their own priority list
<vaidotas> pleia2: fix has been already made by author, package manager should just compile latest version, but it was not tagged in original source yet
<pleia2> vaidotas: you're welcome to ask the status over in #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu48w> Hello, the hu.archive.ubuntu.com server is unavaliable, what's the problem?
<xangua> Change your mirror then?
<xubuntu48w> I'm already tried the apt-get update, but the server is unavaliable, and i have internet connection, not a long time i was downloaded few packages with apt-get but now i don't know to download nothing with apt-get
<xangua> 2:16 PM <xangua> Change your mirror then?
<xubuntu48w> How i can change the mirror?
<pleia2> xubuntu48w: we don't run the mirrors, you can try asking in #ubuntu-mirrors but it's a weekend
<xubuntu48w> ok, thank you
<xangua> xubuntu48w: software center, edit menu, sources tab
<pleia2> looks like this is the info for that mirror https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/kfki.hu-archive
<pleia2> includes the owner, who could be emailed
<xubuntu48w> On the #ubuntu-mirrors channel isn't answer nobody..
<pleia2> xubuntu48w: as I said, it's a weekend, not many people around :)
<pleia2> xubuntu48w: the link I provided lists the owner of the mirror
<pleia2> assuming you actually want to know what the problem is with the mirror (that's what you asked)
<xubuntu48w> I check your link, but i'm unsure about that it's will be works
<CruelDualBoot> Anyone here willing to field a question about dual booting Xubuntu and Win8.1?
<dv_> to anybody who has problems with vsync/tearing with nvidia cards, I strongly recommend to use compton as the compositing manager. google for "xfce compton".
<Unit193> dv_: Xubuntu even ships some compton config for you by default.
<dv_> Unit193: yep. I have to use the closed source nvidia drivers for some opengl stuff here, unfortunately. nouveau is very close to be a full replacement, but without proper power management in place, the rendering is slow.
<dv_> doesn't matter for 2D compositing, but for 3D, it does. anyway, with the nvidia drivers, tearing lets some strange checkerboard patterns bleed through. these are now gone with compton.
<Unit193> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/commit/?id=8a67212860898ef02fee79f64fc774bc14ed769c - http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/commit/?id=2cfac64a651df3e5d2041ac0ae3a931bcfbf3ed1
<dv_> note that I am using a gtx560
<CruelDualBoot> I'm booting a live session from USB onto a UEFI comp with Windows 8.1 installed, but the boot menu isn't coming up after I install. Some tutorials have said I need to make a "UEFI bootable USB" to install it right, but if I'm already booting from the USB, doesn't that mean it's UEFI-compatible already?
<dv_> that's NVCE
<amjjawad> Hi there, happy new year :) I'm the community manager of Ubuntu GNOME and need some help. I was wondering if anyone of you knows who is in charge of Xubuntu website? we have some issues wit our website and we seek some help to solve these issues. AFAIK, Canonical is hosting the flavors websites but I could be wrong. Some help will be highly appreciated :)
<knome> amjjawad, i am
<knome> amjjawad, please join #xubuntu-devel to discuss
#xubuntu 2016-01-03
 * xubuntu47i slaps Bonn333 around a bit with a large fishbot
 * xubuntu47i slaps dellavg around a bit with a large fishbot
 * xubuntu47i slaps Buzzer around a bit with a large fishbot
<xubuntu47i> hi
 * xubuntu47i slaps Drone` around a bit with a large fishbot
<xubuntu47i> hi julian
<Unit193> xubuntu47i: Please stop messing with that, it's quite annoying.
<hack_> Well I got it back to the correct open graphics drivers, but as soon as I installed and ran Gargoyle (for playing interactive fiction games), bang, the whole flashy thing is back!
<hack_> Skype also seems to trigger it, which is not surprising given its source ... but .... darn it, a native xfce app should not be causing this issue!
<hack_> my screen seems to be flashing every 20 seconds or so now ... it's getting extremely annoying, and I don't even have a compositor on at all
<hack_> Hello?  can someone at least point me to a display manager log file or something?
<hack_> this thing isn't working right at all, and I need to know why if I'm going to fix it
<DrCool> The open source and proprietary drives do that?
<hack_> both
<Unit193> Session log is ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log, and can you confirm xfwm doesn't have the compositor?  xfwm4 --replace too.
<DrCool> are you sure it's a driver issue and not hardware?
<hack_> well, works just fine on the windoze side
<hack_> ok what should I be looking for?
<hack_> only way the compositor would be enabled is if the menu for window manager tweaks is broken
<hack_> one line sticks out at me: (Thunar:2359): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_window_type: assertion 'GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<hack_> also got a few Glib warnings, could that have something to do with it?
<Unit193> Not likely.
<hack_> is there a running log regarding graphics, or a way to enable one?  all the stuff in there is from before when I started experiencing issues again
<hack_> still doing it after xfwm4 --replace
<hack_> though not quite as frequently
<DrCool> are there any reviews on how compatible your video card really is?
<hack_> where would I find them?
<hack_> is there a log specific to xserver-xorg-video-ati by any chance?
<hack_> I can give you the hardware model if you need: it's and AMD/ATI Trinity [Radeon HD 7480D] (integrated)
<hack_> according to http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_a10_5800k&num=2 it should be working quite well
<hack_> so I *really* don't understand this now
<DrCool> Do you have this installed?  I am just searching Google.  fglrx
<hack_> no, it's xserver-xorg-video-ati
<hack_> fglrx is ... worse
<DrCool> are you on 15.10?
<hack_> no, trusty
<DrCool> "Your card is no longer supported by AMD. AMD now only support HD5000 and above with their proprietary driver."  I see this on one page.
<DrCool> If that's true I am surprised that you were able to install the ATI drivers.
<hack_> it's HD7480D
<hack_> that's very strange .. and these are the open drivers ... hell they're only a couple years old how can they not be supported?
<DrCool> wait, I guess 7000 wold be bigger thatn 5000.
<DrCool> I am tired.  I think I need to go to sleep.  I really won't be much help anyway.
<hack_> yeah, lol, ok ... seems to have calmed down for the moment ... if it starts up again I might just try emailing the driver's dev
<bet0x> Hello
<bet0x> Where i can download Xubuntu 16
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 ask there bet0x
<retrojeff> trying to track down an interesting bug
<retrojeff> when I use gedit and go file open I can open files from a gvfs mounted folder
<retrojeff> I tried the same thing in mousepad
<retrojeff> and the file open dialog popup is missing alot and looks different
<retrojeff> whats strange is this same problem is showing up in other applications too
<retrojeff> like sublime_text
<retrojeff> I would maybe like to force downgrade mousepad to see if the bug persists
<retrojeff> to try and rule out that its not the cause of the bug
<retrojeff> yup
<retrojeff> so the bug is not in mousepad 0.3.0-2 but is in 0.4.0-X
